#juju-gui 2013-02-11
<hatch> morning
<frankban> morning hatch 
<hatch> I really had no idea when everyone gets 'in' to I figured I'd pop in a little early :)
<arosales> hatch: welcome! :-)
<hatch> thanks :)
<gary_poster> bcsaller_, benji frankban goodspud hatch hazmat Makyo teknico call in 2
<gary_poster> goodspud, arosales, hazmat, with no other designers available, do we need/want call in 16 minutes, or cancel?
<arosales> gary_poster: ya, I don't have anything pressing to cover today 
<hazmat> charmworld got a nice walkthrough with jovan last week
<arosales> Nick T. also unavilable correct gary?
<arosales> gary_poster: ^
<gary_poster> cool.  goodspud, your call, I think
<gary_poster> arosales, I am not sure, but my impression from goodspud generally is that most designers are out today
<goodspud> It's an opportunity to walkthrough/talkthrough the "prototype" we put out on Friday
<goodspud> Alejandra is away today and puts in her apologies.
<arosales> goodspud: ah, are you available for a meeting in 12 minutes?
<gary_poster> goodspud, ok, I can be there then
<goodspud> arosales, yes.
<arosales> cool, I won't cancel then :-) Thanks goodspud
<goodspud> arosales, not a problem. Just doin my job :)
<arosales> well its appreciated  :-)
<benji> gary_poster: browser warning fixes up at https://codereview.appspot.com/7299071
<gary_poster> thanks, will look after call
<benji> cool
 * benji lunches
<gary_poster> benji, land with changes, or not if you argue about them. :-)
<benji> gary_poster: :) reading now
<gary_poster> that is, if you push back, I'll probably say land as is
<benji> gary_poster: re. "You could protect all of these functions in a function(){[CODE]}()": if we did that, then they wouldn't be accessable by the tests either
<gary_poster> benji, says the man who extracts things with a regex? :-)
<benji> ...unless the extraction bit in the Makefile knows about the module pattern and extracts the code...
<benji> :)
<benji> right
<benji> gary_poster: looking for a <script id="foo"> seems slightly saner, but it's not a certain win; the tradeoff is slightly more crusty regex vs. not using vars that really don't have any effect anyway.
<gary_poster> they do have an effect if you do the namespace thing
<gary_poster> Makyo, land with changes, but maybe some interesting things to think about in review
<Makyo> gary_poster, Thanks!
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> Makyo, didn't recheck code, but rechecked experience: +1 on all changes, and thanks
<gary_poster> land as is as far as I'm concerned
<Makyo> gary_poster, thanks again!
<Makyo> Confirmation on windows: tomorrow afternoon to Wednesday morning.  Will have a workspace ready.
 * Makyo dogwalks, for now.
<benji> gary_poster: I know it is past your EOD, but in the morning you might like to look at a stepping-stone branch I have up for the loading message: https://codereview.appspot.com/7314082
<gary_poster> ack benji
<benji> (It is a stepping-stone branch because it does not yet use spin.js.)
 * benji goes to paint crown molding.
#juju-gui 2013-02-12
<benji> gary_poster: I would like to verify that the loading message branch is doing the right things.  We can have a call to discuss if you want.
<gary_poster> benji, I was trying to reply.  I had a security breach in my accounts yesterday, which made me actually start to use LastPass, which is slowing me down a bit as I try to understand it.  All I wrote was this:
<gary_poster> app/index.html:62: Trying to connect to the Juju environment.</span>
<gary_poster> Initially this is about loading JS.  It's only about connecting once the app has
<gary_poster> started.  The login shouldn't show until we've connected.
<gary_poster> Does that make sense?  Happy to call.
<benji> gary_poster: I think I took that wording from the UI mockup.  I'm happy to change it.  How about "Loading the Juju GUI."?
<gary_poster> +1 benji.  We can then use moxckup's wording once we are connecting
<benji> gary_poster: I don't undestand that bit.  Should there be another box that pops up with a connecting message?  
<gary_poster> benji, I suggest changing text
<bac> gary_poster: -1 on breach.  +1 on lastpass though!
<gary_poster> :-) yeah
<benji> yeah, sorry to hear that; I hope it has been easy to clean up
<gary_poster> so far not bad.  Takes time to get everything back using the new passwords, and I have so many google passwords, and so many places they are remembered that it is the most annoying bit
<benji> gary_poster: by the way, I found a spinner generator and made a spinner that looks like the one in the mockup... <wink> <wink>, <nod> <nod>
<gary_poster> benji, heh, was that the one in the branch and I should have actually looked at it?  was about to do that when I went down a LastPass rabbit hole
<gary_poster> will look
<benji> yep, it's in there
<benji> I need coffee.  I'll be back in a sec.
<gary_poster> benji, spinner is not like js.  spinner js is also 1/6 the K weight if gif
<gary_poster> of
<gary_poster> benji, also, in non-chrome browsers, should only show spinner message once "your browser is not supported" message has been clicked
<bac> gary_poster: i could not reproduce that routing bug so i'm glad to see your comment on it.  i've marked it invalid.
<benji> gary_poster: good info, thanks
<gary_poster> thanks bac, benji
<bac> gary_poster: preferences on next card i should grab?
<gary_poster> bac, if you don't have a Go Juju dev environment, that would be good to make.  Otherwise I like bug 1117888
<gary_poster> or bug 1119412
<hatch> good morning
<gary_poster> morning hatch
<gary_poster> did you start that styling bug you mentioned or did it end up being a rabbit hole?  
<gary_poster> yo _mup_.  You going to translate those bug numbers?
<hatch> I 'started' on it but didn't get far, once the coffee hits I'll be resuming
<gary_poster> :-) ok hatch.  If you want to pair I can help or someone else can
<hatch> did I put the task on the kanban in the right place?
<gary_poster> nah, it is a slack task, and you are working on it, so it goes in Slack -> Coding -> Active, hatch. I moved it
<hatch> got it
<hatch> bazaar kind of feels like svn gone distributed with the way it handles branches
<gary_poster> hatch yeah.  there are a bunch of ways to use it though.  This is the easiest entrance, I think.  There are other approaches that are more like git, though they are a bit clunky IMO in the bzr world
<gary_poster> We can explore at a sprint
<gary_poster> BTW, speaking of sprint, everyone, hazmat sez that location is still not set, so that's why we have not had a grand ticket buying exercise
<gary_poster> jujugui ^
<gary_poster> ooh, I could use that for my daily call pings!
<hazmat> gary_poster, location close to set (atlanta), but haven't gotten final confirmation yet. trying to figure out accomodations.
<gary_poster> cool hazmat thanks
<hatch> hmm I'll have to figure out what to do for cell data while traveling
<hatch> I'd need a second job to pay for it if I didn't find a plan or buy prepaid heh
<hazmat> hatch, prepaid sim card from tmobile, att should do it
<hatch> $5/MB
<hazmat> assuming unlocked phone
<hatch> yeah it's not....but I'm debating picking up a nexus 4, (or unlocking this one)
<hazmat> hatch, there are some co-located branch add ons (ie multiple branches in the same dir) .. cobzr is pretty popular in the juju-core aka backend team.
<benji> gary_poster: isn't it "guihelp"?
<bac> benji: yeah.  i ding on both.
<hazmat> benji, we should have both.. one is meant for #juju
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, I could do both.  jujugui is our ping for customer service help in #juju. guihelp is our ping for getting attention locally.  By using jujugui I am making sure that we have the customer service one connected for everyone :-) .  I also realized a while ago that we could only have jujugui, so in my mind that's how I think of it
<benji> I hilight on one and make a sound on the other.  Making a sound on both seems a bit interruptful for a 10-person team
<hazmat> juju+gui there gui+help here..
<hazmat> yeah.. collapse to one would work fine
<benji> +1 on fewer if we are going to treat them as synonyms anyway
<gary_poster> cool, I'll mention it on call
<hatch> do we track time on tickets?
<gary_poster> no hatch
 * benji practices Movie Voice: "Coming to a theater this summer... a space thriller like nothing you've seen before: No Hatch"
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> clearly that would be an awesome movie
<benji> :)
<hatch> so waht is the proper procedure for working with the less file? Do I run make after every change or can I just run less manually?
<hatch> I see the make includes recess
<gary_poster> hatch, make devel will automatically notice changes and regenerate
<gary_poster> so edit and reload
<frankban> gary_poster: it seems we have a regression, both in trunk and uistage: "Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'get' of null" while trying to destroy a service (from the svc menu or from the svc detail)
<gary_poster> frankban, :-/ ok.  bac, ^^ do you have bandwidth?
<gary_poster> thanks frankban 
<bac> gary_poster: yes.  i don't understand the context of your question though.
<bac> gary_poster: oh, you mean "brad, look at this regression please."
<gary_poster> bac, yes :-)
<bac> gotcha
 * bac looks
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> need.....more.....ram!!!!
<hatch> I remember upgrading to 4MB
<hatch> now 8GB isn't enough :)
<bac> frankban, gary_poster: that regression has been around for 10 days or so.  :(
<gary_poster> bac, :-/
<frankban> bac: :-(
<gary_poster> bac, easy to fix?
<gary_poster> easy to test? :-)
<bac> gary_poster: dunno, just traced it back to the broken revision so now i'm trying to see what it did
<Makyo|out> frankban, gary_poster bac - Current landing branch may fix.
<hatch> I was just going to say...when you guys find things like this do you write a test for it? :)
<Makyo> Whoops.
<gary_poster> ack cool Makyo 
<gary_poster> yes hatch :-)
<bac> Makyo: so a deleted service is still in the set of services but has no model.  does that sound like something you just fixed?
<Makyo> bac, yeah.
<frankban> cool
<bac> great
<Makyo> bac, but by accident.  Will do a quick test branch after lbox finishes.
<bac> Makyo: do you want to write a test for it or would you like me to?
<Makyo> bac, if you'd be willing, that'd be excellent :)
<teknico> hatch, how many VMs do you have in there? :-)
<bac> Makyo: sure
<hatch> teknico: just Ubuntu and Win 8 but I can't boot the win 8 one up because OSX Is using too much ram
<hatch> "Used 7.98GB" - since I have paging turned off I better not use those extra 20MB or something is going to crash ;)
<gary_poster> heh
<goodspud> gary_poster, do you have 5 mins for me to "quickly" present the landscape integration designs I've just emailed you?
<Makyo> bac, branch merged.
<bac> Makyo: thx
<gary_poster> goodspud, sure!  was about to approve via email, with a mention that we will need "Unit Landscape" too
<gary_poster> going to jujugui
<hazmat> goodspud, the attachments didn't make it.. can you send a link
<goodspud> hazmat, give me five and I'll upload them to Drive...
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<goodspud> hazmat, emailed you a link. The images have some further exploration of the interface but focus on the Landscape integration aspects 
<hazmat> goodspud, thanks
<gary_poster> ^^ that's the new version of bac bcsaller_ benji frankban goodspud hatch hazmat Makyo teknico announcement :-)
<gary_poster> so please set up the ping if you have not already
<hatch> oh it's dinging
<gary_poster> hatch bac Makyo starting without you, come on by
<benji> Makyo: data point: I don't see the weirdness on trunk that you guys see.
<Makyo> benji, thanks.  How is your workspace set up?  I have mine set up like http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/user-guide/organizing_your_workspace.html#feature-branches
<benji> Makyo: yep, mine is set up like that
<Makyo> Hmm, alright.  Just wondering given that our makefile touches bzr
<teknico> hazmat, what juju IRC channel did you mention again (for asking about MongoDb), and on what server?
<teknico> I guess it's #juju here on freenode, right?
<hazmat> teknico, #juju-dev
<teknico> I thought you mentioned that one, but could not find it
<teknico> ok, I'll try joining anyway :-)
<hazmat> gary_poster, auth stuff was merged fwiw
<gary_poster> cool hazmat
<Makyo> bcsaller_, a new checkout of trunk works with make devel.  Tried it in a separate folder, though.  Will try replacing my existing one and see if that helps.  Not sure what would've gotten stale, though.
<bcsaller_> Makyo: me either 
<Makyo> bcsaller_, also works just deleting and rebranching trunk in existing repo tree.
<Makyo> ^^^ guihelp - anyone else that had that issue with running trunk
<hazmat> Makyo, does make clean && make devel work in old trunk?
<Makyo> hazmat, no :/
<bcsaller_> hazmat: that didn't work for me
<bcsaller_> I'd like to understand the cause here
<hazmat> meld the two directories
<hazmat> re meld fwiw - if there isn't a sig delta there
<hazmat> whoops
<hazmat>  -> http://meld.sf.net
<hazmat> bcsaller_, Makyo what's the symptom?
<hazmat> back button broken?
<bcsaller_> hazmat: no, Makyo posted the link before, an error and broken rendering
<bcsaller_> the site just won't function
<teknico> make devel on trunk seems to be working fine here
 * hazmat joins the line stoppage
<hazmat> anyone know this error.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639863/  looks like a nodejs inotify issue around the css watch?
<bcsaller_> hazmat: yes, I started seeing that as well
<hazmat> that feels like a newer dep issue
 * hazmat does a make clean-all
<bcsaller_> I *think* its not releasing the watch handle properly, but it could be that we just crossed some ulimit number on recent builds
<hazmat> no reason we should be hitting that
<hazmat> we don't have that many files to compile..
<gary_poster> hazmat, hatch points out for landscape work that session storage will be per tab, while session cookie would work across tabs.  This won't make a huge difference but could be nice for some stories, like gui -> landscape -> new tab for gui.  Only downside is we have to think a bit harder about security.  https should make most common concerns fine though.  I don't see any issues with shared domain bits.  thoughts?
<hazmat> gary_poster, cookie from who?
<gary_poster> hazmat stash cookie with auth bits
<gary_poster> from ourselves
<hazmat> gary_poster, is there an api that let's the browser set its own cookies?
<gary_poster> y hazmat
<hazmat> oh. setCooke
<gary_poster> also hatch tells me sessionStorage in spec is per top-level domain
<gary_poster> cookie is per full domain
<hatch> http://dev.w3.org/html5/webstorage/#the-sessionstorage-attribute
<gary_poster> full domain works better for us (e.g. aws)
<hatch> ""Each top-level browsing context has a unique set of session storage areas, one for each origin.""""
<hatch> YUI has a cookie module as well if we choose to go this route http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/cookie/
<hazmat> top level browsing context doesn't reference domains afaics
<Makyo> bcsaller_, make debug and make prod seem to be working in oldtrunk, so perhaps something with a stale file as served by node
<hazmat> gary_poster, hatch  yeah.. the separate per document nature of session storage defeats the purpose of it. cookies or localStorage both work.. re cookies, the only concern is non-https gui usage.. 
<hazmat> but we're really trying to stop that usage for any real world usage in preference of minimally a self-signed cert
<gary_poster> agreed hazmat.  
<hazmat> local storage means client password potentially on disk
<hazmat> gary_poster, so if i go to a new tab against the same domain do i get back my own cookie?
<gary_poster> y hazmat
 * hazmat explores a bit more
<hazmat> gary_poster, only concern is that it seems quite strange to send the cookie out  with plaintext creds, at min we'd have to require ssl unless we're in.. if we have things like js error collection or analytics, it could easily accidentally sniff those, ditto is possible for logs on the static resource server
<hazmat> gary_poster, the per domain nature of storage isn't nesc an issue, we can namespace creds using env uuid
<gary_poster> hazmat, per domain: we may have misread.  agreed either way not an issue
<hazmat> gary_poster, i think the per domain is accurate wrt to localstorage
<gary_poster> if js runs on page, both approaches are flawed
<gary_poster> I mean, foreign js
<hatch> yeah any js from the same domain will have access to both
<hazmat> gary_poster, not nesc.. but std browser env stuff can get pushed out..
<gary_poster> didn't follow last sentence hazmat sorry
<hazmat> gary_poster, hatch re third party js, the common case is either analytics or error tracking js, typically from different domains
<hatch> hazmat: so your worried that the user will access the page via http and the data will be sent clear over the wire?
<hatch> that's valid
<hatch> sessionstorage won't have that issue because we explicitly need to send it
<hazmat> gary_poster, things like cookies are common access for analytics, or error collection, storage is not and easily audited
<gary_poster> ack hazmat
<gary_poster> agreed
<hazmat> hatch, we're trying to minimize http, i hope we can get farther along that road. but say we start hosting to the gui on cdn for better speed access, now we're at the mercy of a third party to complete the loop on security
<hatch> yep good point
<hatch> so then we should pop landscape open in a new window
<gary_poster> well, we will send the password in the clear over the websocket in that case
<gary_poster> we need https/wss
<hazmat> gary_poster, cdn is independent of http/https.. we own the websocket code.. and we can promote https there
<hazmat> gary_poster, even if the cdn is https, we'd still be dependent on the third party to close the security loop, because they could simply log the cookies, even by accident
<gary_poster> true
<gary_poster> hazmat, convinced by sessionstorage.  hatch?
<hatch> yep sessionstorage looks like the best approach
<gary_poster> cool, thanks both
<hazmat> i was wondering if we could get away with localStorage to avoid the tab issue.. but realistically we don't want the user to have multiple gui tabs open.. its a sig. waste..
<hatch> gary_poster: remember that permission denied issue I had yesterday - I think it's because npm was installed via sudo :/
<gary_poster> agreed hazmat.  so you agree tab/window for opening launchpad?  we can use same name so we don't open billions on repeated use
<gary_poster> s/launchpad/landscape/ 
<gary_poster> hatch ^^ :-P
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> hatch, npm is supposed to be installed in system
<hazmat> gary_poster, we'd always get two.. we can't control the name on the first one
<gary_poster> via apt
<gary_poster> true :-(
<hazmat> hatch, via chris-lea node js ppa
<gary_poster> (as in hacking doc, as you were looking at)
<hatch> yeah I blindly copied that line
<hatch> which installs npm under sudo
<hatch> so every time I run make devel
<gary_poster> that line is fine
<hatch> I need sudo
<gary_poster> :-/
<gary_poster> not me.  package just changed...
<hatch> so I need to 'un sudo' npm :)
<gary_poster> hatch, is this same for you?
<gary_poster> $ ls -l /usr/bin/npm
<gary_poster> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Nov  5 14:52 /usr/bin/npm -> /etc/alternatives/npm
<gary_poster> and
<gary_poster> $ which npm
<gary_poster> /usr/bin/npm
<hatch> yep
<gary_poster> uh.
<hatch> I'm logged in as my user though
<gary_poster> yeah, supposed to be
<hatch> I can run npm without sudo
<gary_poster> yeah, good, that's what I'd expect
<hatch> but running make devel throws an npm error about crypto something
<hazmat> hatch, can you pastebin the error
<gary_poster> hatch, pastebin? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ commonly used fwiw but whatever works
<hazmat> hatch, incidentally there's a nifty cli for pastebinit.. apt-get install pastebinit
<hazmat> you can pipe a file into or pass a file as arg
<hatch> oh that's cool, does it give you an option to delete these after? :)
<gary_poster> who wants to delet anything? In perpetuity, and beyond!
<hatch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1639976/
<gary_poster> hatch ls -l output at top of branch?
<hatch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1639979/
<hatch> I'll create a new branch and run make devel again to get the logs
<hazmat> hatch, you probably sudo make at some point..
<hazmat> it seems like your perms aren't quite right
<gary_poster> hatch, not clear.  you already tried make clean, I think, yesterday?  would be interesting to find what is owned by root or whomever.  You could try sudo chown -R pihach:jpihach .
<hazmat> i'd suspect some root owned files.. you could also adjust via chown -R <youruser_name>: checkout_root_dir
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/171fd627c3f757d4111d
 * hazmat wanders back to the line stoppage
<hatch> that's thrown right at `npm install`
<hazmat> hatch, yeah.. definitely ran npm as root accidentaly..
<hazmat> hatch, chown -R jpihach: ~/.npm
<hazmat> and then run again
<hazmat> you don't need to prefix make with sudo
<hazmat> it will ask for sudo if it needs it
<hatch> ahh there we go - on osx I had to install npm without sudo for it to work properly
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> hatch, you are using makefile on OS X directly, not in vm?
<hatch> no no I'm in VM now, I was referencing what I previously had to do on osx
<gary_poster> oic
<gary_poster> fwiw, make devel is working fine for me
<hatch> looks like I need 'shelltoolbox' for lbox propose -cr
<hatch> going to have to add that to the HACKING doc
<hatch> ImportError: No module named shelltoolbox
<gary_poster> thanks hatch.  python-shelltoolbox.  Actually, one sec
<hazmat> bcsaller_, the emfiles on watch thing is concerning
<hazmat> Makyo, bcsaller_, basically trunk make-devel is busted then afaics
<gary_poster> wfm :-/
<hazmat> gary_poster, make clean-all && make devel works?
<bcsaller_> hazmat: yes, I can try to track it down later
<gary_poster> hazmat was fresh checkout.  can try that too
<Makyo> hazmat, bcsaller_, it works for me with a fresh checkout, yeah.  Exploring more.
<gary_poster> hatch, yes, go for python-checkout
<hazmat> so the other local state we have is in ~/.npm 
<gary_poster> ah
<gary_poster> python-shelltoolbox hatch
<hatch> both? ok
<gary_poster> line 53 of HACKING hatch.  no only python-shelltoolbox
<hazmat> hatch, later
<gary_poster> sorry
<hatch> ok gota find PPA for that
<hatch> before I install.... https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+archive/ppa/
<hatch> that's the proper python-shelltoolbox ?
<gary_poster> hatch, no, use juju ppa
<gary_poster> hatch sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju/pkgs
<hazmat> that belongs in the hacking doc as well
<gary_poster> you should use that version of juju anyway
<gary_poster> agreed
<gary_poster> hatch ^^
<gary_poster> hazmat, bcsaller_ , Makyo, fwiw, all of following worked: fresh checkout, make devel, make clean-all, make devel .  Agreed that clean-all apparently misses some local state that is corrupt.  My trunk has been around for awhile and is ok
<gary_poster> I mean I have a separate, older one
<gary_poster> I think
<gary_poster> doublechecking
 * hazmat tries fresh checkout
<hazmat> my trunk is definitely feeling a bit busted
<hazmat> i still suspect we're getting different deps and possible caching in ~/.npm due to inexact version specs
<gary_poster> would prefer exact version specs msyelf
<hazmat> still working to verify though
<bcsaller_> gary_poster: we might have found it, I think its app/templates.js
<bcsaller_> some old version was still being used and wasn't sync'd with the current code, it should have been regenerated on server startup though and wasn't, even after a make clean
<hazmat> gary_poster, we don't control transitive deps though
<hazmat> although i would hope that's not the issue
<hazmat> bcsaller_, did that also resolve the em watch error?
<gary_poster> ugh, true hazmat.  we could if we specified all of them
<gary_poster> yuck
<bcsaller_> hazmat: I don't get that everytime, only if the systems been running for a while
<hazmat> bcsaller_, aha, thanks
<bcsaller_> hazmat: which is why I think there is a descriptor leak
 * hazmat stops barking at the wrong tree
<hatch> wow propose takes a long time
<hazmat> bcsaller_, this is my first gui dev in a bit, so it could be a leak unrelated
<hatch> need more powa!!
<hazmat> hatch, i always run lbox commands with -v
<hatch> oh that's a good idea
<Makyo> Yeah, tracked the error from console out to stale templates.
<Makyo> Should clean get generated files like templates.js?
<gary_poster> Cool bcsaller_, Makyo thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo, definitely
<gary_poster> I thought it cleared out all build-*
<gary_poster> which ought to do the trick?
<Makyo> templates.js is stored in app/
<gary_poster> Makyo, that's old
<gary_poster> should be anyway
<gary_poster> I think...
<gary_poster> checking
<gary_poster> yes Makyo that's old
<gary_poster> app/templates.js should not exist
<gary_poster> nothing builds it any more there AFAIK
<Makyo> gary_poster, yeah, but it did in mine and bcsaller_'s old trunks.
<gary_poster> Makyo, used to be there
<gary_poster> so new builds should never have this error
<bcsaller_> and the system is still configured to read that file?
<gary_poster> we could try cleaning out old cruft too
<gary_poster> I suspect that this was some build transition mistake
<Makyo> Still loaded by modules-debug.js
<Makyo> Line 116
<gary_poster> Makyo but built in build- dirs
<gary_poster> Makyo,  or served dynamically when in devel mode IIRC
<hatch> OK can I get review 2x https://codereview.appspot.com/7312084
<gary_poster> I can't make my freaking index.html reste
<gary_poster> reset
 * hatch hopes he did it right
<gary_poster> I did a make appcache-force repeatedly, and cleared chrome cache repeatedly, but old index.html still there
<gary_poster> Makyo forgetting anything?  Any other ideas ^^ ?
<Makyo> gary_poster, Yeah, I see that in the lib/templates.js script, but it doesn't jive with what devel's serving, because there's a catchall rule for /juju-ui/*-> app/{file}
<Makyo> gary_poster, Hmm, just a sec.
<hazmat> bcsaller_, aha.. re em watch error.. its the inotify limit.. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10086336/multiple-node-js-always-error-watch-emfile
<hazmat> its 128 by default it seems
<hazmat> fixed with echo 8704 | sudo tee /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_instances
<Makyo> hazmat, bcsaller_: oh man, sorry, I should've looked at your pastebin earlier.  I ran into that a while back, too, fixed similarly. Sorry :/
<bcsaller_> Makyo: heh, I increased my limit too already, but I'm still not sure why we are hitting it, maybe we crossed 128 files in the dir or something
<Makyo> gary_poster, I added a letter and it showed up with make appcache-force, then right click in the "Network" section of the console, clear browser cache.  
<gary_poster> trying
<Makyo> Then it takes a second to reload and the status bar says 'Waiting on AppCache...'
<gary_poster> no luck Makyo 
<gary_poster> I'll try restart chromium... :-/
<gary_poster> nope
<Makyo> gary_poster, In the network tab, for localhost, does it say (from cache) in the size column?
<gary_poster> Makyo, yes
<gary_poster> and timestamp of manifest is definitely changing
<gary_poster> and I'm definitely clearing cache :-)
<Makyo> Snagging Chromium.  Did you get yours from apt, gary_poster ?
<gary_poster> y Makyo thanks
<gary_poster> on call but will return soon
<gary_poster> Makyo back
<gary_poster> You install chrome from google rather than chromium from apt usually?
<Makyo> gary_poster, personally, yeah.  Just hadn't gotten around to installing chromium yet.
<Makyo> gary_poster, ctrl+shift+r help any?  That made it work on my end.
<Makyo> changed index, appcache-force, clear browser cache - plain refresh didn't show a change, but ctrl-shift-r did.  Different behavior from Chrome.
<gary_poster> no had tried that.  will retry.  I could also try touching index maybe...
<gary_poster> touching index.html was the trick Makyo .  Thanks and sorry to bother
<Makyo> gary_poster, no worries, good to know!
<gary_poster> hatch, if you link branch to bug that is nice.  Can do in command line with bzr commit --fixes=lp:1122706, or in Launchpad from bug or branch.  I just linked for you
<gary_poster> It helps people and kanban automation find related artifacts
<hatch> ok great, I just made note of that
<hatch> am I doing these requests properly?
<hatch> they sure take a long time for small changes - are we able to group fixes in a branch?
<Makyo> hatch, lbox taking a long time?
<Makyo> hatch, if so, the reason is it's running tests and lint.
<gary_poster> I think he is referring to all of the bug card branch stuff
<gary_poster> hatch you can combine for very small things
<hatch> ok :)
<Makyo> Ah, alright.
<Makyo> Okay, really  need to finish moving stuff outside, back in a few.
<gary_poster> hatch, "land as is" for your branch for me.  You need one other person.  I would have either combined the HACKING changes into the same branch or just changed it without a card or bug, since it would take no time at all.
<gary_poster> What you are doing is even nicer, to be clear
<gary_poster> but for your own annoyance, I mean
<hatch> ok sure thing
<hatch> ok finally cleaned up enough ram to boot up this windows 8 vm
<hatch> *please don't crash...please don't crash*
<hatch> ;)
<hatch> anyone here use 'Fitbit' ?
<hatch> do we have a Canonical fitbit team? :)
<gary_poster> heh, I don't, heard good things about it though
<hatch> it's proof of how lazy I can be some days
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> lazily active?
<gary_poster> actively lazy?
<hatch> I'm going to go with actively lazy
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> this is a longshot but has anyone here know how to access one VM from another via the network using parallels?
<gary_poster> hatch, speaking generally, put ubuntu vm in bridged networking mode
<gary_poster> you might need the win one to be bridged too
<gary_poster> then find out the ip of ubuntu
<gary_poster> and use that to connect from win to ubuntu
<gary_poster> for the gui, you will want to change a file: app/config-prod.js for make prod and app/config-debug.js otherwise
<gary_poster> change socket_url: 'ws://localhost:8081/ws' from localhost to the ubuntu ip
<hatch> yeah I'm in bridged and have the IP but no luck - I probably need to punch a hole in ubuntu to open up the port
<gary_poster> then restart 
<gary_poster> parallels more likely to be firewalled than ubuntu, is my guess
<gary_poster> IOW, look for firewall on that side
<gary_poster> first :-)
<hatch> alrighty thanks
<gary_poster> bac, you happen to have any experience with this ^^ ?
<bac> gary_poster: yep.  reading back.
<hatch> basically I want to access the gui server on ubuntu
<bac> gary_poster, hatch: the steps gary outlined are the ones i've used successfully.  never had any problems with firewall on the ubuntu vm
<hatch> so all I am doing in windows is opening up the browser
<hazmat> hatch, yes re fibit
<hazmat> hatch, although mine busted.. so not anymore.. waiting for a new compeling device atm
<bac> hatch: so ubuntu vm and windows vm both have real DHCP addresses
<hazmat> hatch, there's a few folks with them
<hatch> bac: yeah I shut down the windows vm to first get access from OSX (host) to ubuntu (vm)
<hatch> simply going {ubuntu's ip}:8888 doesnt work
<bac> does it do anything?
<bac> or there is just no answer?
<hatch> unable to connect
<hatch> ok changed the networking from bridged and then back to it
<hatch> and now I have the browser not supported warning
<hatch> great
<bac> hatch: ah, cool
<hatch> must have been a parallels glitch
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> hazmat: maybe I'll fire a msg to see if there is a 'Canonical group' on there
<hatch> I see there is a mailing list where people complain about things so that's probably the best place to ask
<hatch> ;)
<gary_poster> heh, yeah warthogs is the place for that
<hatch> excellent now have juju in windows 8
<hatch> time to get some work done!
<hatch> oh websocket error....forgot to change the config
<hatch> woops
<gary_poster> hatch, our CI tests are not liking IE or Firefox much :-( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1640314/
<gary_poster> well, soon-to-be-CI tests, for now merely selenium saucelabs tests :-P
<gary_poster> this is from frankban's branch in review: https://codereview.appspot.com/7307104/
<hatch> well now I know what happens when you try to use ram you don't have
<hatch> can you repost that link gary_poster? :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> <gary_poster> hatch, our CI tests are not liking IE or Firefox much :-( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1640314/
<gary_poster> <gary_poster> well, soon-to-be-CI tests, for now merely selenium saucelabs tests :-P
<gary_poster> <gary_poster> this is from frankban's branch in review: https://codereview.appspot.com/7307104/
<hatch> it looks like it can't even connect
<gary_poster> mm, actually, the "Your browser is not fully supported" breaks our selenium tests on FF andf chrome :-/
<hatch> heh I was just going to check that
<gary_poster> and ie10 does not accept the security cert :-(
<gary_poster> benji ^^ nothing to act on right now, but fwiw 
<hatch> security...who needs it!
<benji> darn
<gary_poster> :-) well, selenium is supposed to be able to tell browsers to accept self-signed
<gary_poster> it works for chrom and ff
<gary_poster> but not IE apparently :-/
<gary_poster> benji, for browser check we can just add some automation for that, yeah?
<gary_poster> don't know what to do about ie though
<hatch> curious - why do we stop the execution of the app to tell them that it's not supported?
<benji> yeah, we could attack that in several ways.  One candidate would be to add a ?shut-up-about-my-browser-already flag to the initial request URL
<gary_poster> http://sauceio.com/index.php/2012/10/announcing-sauce-support-for-windows-8-and-ie-10/
<gary_poster> "We’re still working out some of the kinks, such as making these compatible with our standard support for self-signed certificates."
<benji> well, that certainly explains that
<gary_poster> :-/
 * gary_poster needs some lunch
<gary_poster> biab
<hatch> config-debug.js is loaded with `make devel` ?
<hatch> using bzr is there a way I can find who wrote a line?
<hatch> gary_poster: is there someone who could give me a run through of the application code?
<hatch> I'm mostly interested in topology/service.js
<hatch> but an application overview would probably be better :)
<BradCrittenden> hatch: second review done on your alert style branch
<hatch> oh great
<hatch> so I'm free to `lbox submit` that now?
<bac> hatch: yes since there are no requested changes.
<bac> hatch: your other branch is in review but i don't see a merge proposal
 * bac suspects lp2kanban is on strike
<hatch> https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1123291-update-hacking
<hatch> the 'ready for review' section?
<hatch> oh you're saying the kanban thing is missing it
<hatch> :)
<hatch> can someone point me to the documentation for `getClientRect()` as used in app/view/topology/service.js #828 var width = label.one('text').getClientRect().width + 10;
<hatch> I know of getClientRects() but not getClientRect()
<bcsaller_> hatch: its a simple utility method from svg-layout in assets/javascript
<hatch> oh pfft I guess I could have ack'd the dir
<hatch> :) my bad
<bcsaller_> np
<bac> lp2kanban working again
<bac> dogwalk.  bbiab
<gary_poster> bac, land with changes
<bac> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
<bac> hatch is your HACKING branch in review or are you still working on it?
<hatch> review - it shows as such in lp
<hatch> but maybe didn't get picked up in kanban
<bac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1123291
<bac> hatch: that's what i was looking at ^^
<bac> ah, i see your branch now.  it isn't linked to the bug.
<hatch> sorry - linked
<bac> hatch: it the branch is linked to the bug then we have a cronscript (lp2kanban) that is supposed to do magic like link the kanban card to the rietveld review, etc.  without the linkage stuff is hard to find.
<bac> np
<hatch> ohh ok now I understand
<hatch> I suppose how else is the script supposed to know :D
<gary_poster> benji, do you have a suggested way to qa the "loading" message?
<benji> gary_poster: step one: wait a couple of minutes while a clean up the branch a bit more ;)
<gary_poster> benji lol ok
<benji> gary_poster: step two through N: this is what I did: I tested devel, debug, and prod, against Chrome and FF to ensure the behavior was expected in each case
<gary_poster> benji, how did you make it so that js took forever to load?  hacked code?
<benji> gary_poster: between my machine being slow and the app taking a while to initialize, I didn't have to simulate anything
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> benji, ping me when I should look again
<gary_poster> thanks
 * benji checks lbox's progress
<benji> gary_poster: it's ready: https://codereview.appspot.com/7314082
<benji> gary_poster: also, if you want to simulate a slow network the "tc" command can do that
<gary_poster> 'yeah I thought there was some trick like that
<gary_poster> benji http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/11475/simulate-slow-network-connection-locally ?
<hatch> before I do - I'd like to confirm that I can freely delete the folder which was successfully 'lbox submit' 'ed
<hatch> ?
<gary_poster> hatch yes
<hatch> eggcelent
<hatch> new alert list is on ui stage
<benji> gary_poster: exactly
<gary_poster> cool thanks benji
<benji> gary_poster: if you really want to torture the networking stack you can add "loss 50%" and half the packets will be dropped on the floor
<bac> benji: two reviews done
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> thanks bac
<gary_poster> I have news on the golang thing but have not had time to write it up
<bac> benji: bah, who needs 'tc' when you have claro internet?
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> summary: there are some things we can start with that are useful.  They are too few for all of us.  There are a few other things we can do that are less useful but that can get our feet wet.  With those two combined we should all have something to dig into tomorrow
<hatch> to get this alert box QA'd by the designers do I need to do anything? or will they see it in the kanban list?
<bac> buenos noches mi compadres
<gary_poster> bac, I hope you enjoy your nachos also
 * benji translates for non-spanish speakers: "Good nachos, in my compartments"
<bac> ummm, cheese product
<gary_poster> lol, thanks benji
 * Makyo dogwalkinates
<gary_poster> hatch what you have is fine.  if they haven't looked at it by daily call, ask them about it then or I will
<hatch> alrighty
<gary_poster> sometimes wirth sending them (nick, greg) an email
<gary_poster> worth
<bac> i saw the lady at "El Hamburger" load the bag of yellow mess into the nacho cheez dispenser the other day.  yuk.
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> gary_poster: that typo was almost a pascal reference
 * gary_poster tries to remember pascal and fails
<gary_poster> blaise was a nice fellow...
<benji> I made a bet with him once... still don't know if I won.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> benji spinner missing from make prod
<gary_poster> http://localhost:8888/juju-ui/assets/javascripts/spin.min.js is 404
<benji> darn
<benji> I'll have to wrestle with the Makefile some more then.
<gary_poster> make devel looking nice so far
<gary_poster> wow, that's a nice slow fake internet I have here
<gary_poster> benji, make devel is also failing, in an intriguing way
<gary_poster> it keeps on trying to connect to the ws
<gary_poster> succeeding
<gary_poster> and then letting go
<gary_poster> I see this in my improv output
<gary_poster> the browser shows "Loading the Juju GUI" forever
<gary_poster> benji, that's with the tc info I gave you, and a large improv.  Trying a faster connection...
<gary_poster> yeah that was the problem
<hatch> bac: I'll integrate your comments on the HACKING doc
<hatch> should I reply on codereview?
<gary_poster> hatch, yes.  As a rule, respond to each request in the review.  "I did everything you asked" is good enough, as long as it is accurate. :-)
<hatch> sounds good!
<hatch> what's the best approach to `git reset --hard HEAD` with bzr? (that resets the working branch to HEAD throwing out all changes)
<gary_poster> If you are using lightweight checkouts, which are a bit like git and a component of cobzr and other similar approaches, there are some parallels.  Otherwise...you just make a new branch.  I bet no one told you about init-repo
<gary_poster> if you say bzr init-repo .
<gary_poster> that turns the directory into a cache
<gary_poster> then you bzr branch within that directory
<gary_poster> you can delete those branches
<gary_poster> and when you branch the same source, virtually everything is still around
<gary_poster> so very fast
<gary_poster> trunk does not work for me in FF :-(
<gary_poster> sigh
<gary_poster> It's almost like we need CI!
<gary_poster> hatch, ^^
<hatch> soo `mkdir juju-gui; cd juju-gui; bzr init-repo; bzr branch lp:juju-gui;`
<Makyo> hatch, or: `bzr init-repo juju-gui; cd juju-gui; bzr branch lp:juju-gui trunk; bzr branch trunk mine/<featurebranch>`
<Makyo> Forgot a `mkdir mine` in there.
<Makyo> Then you can pull down others' branches to, say, makyo/feature1, gary/feature2, etc.
<hatch> ahh interesting - alright let me try that
<Makyo> hatch, http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/user-guide/organizing_your_workspace.html#feature-branches is I think how a lot of us work.
<Makyo> (minus the send/push steps, what with lbox)
<hatch> gary_poster: Makyo: wow that's fast compared to the way I was doing it before lol
<gary_poster> hatch, hacking branch: land with changes 
<gary_poster> :-)
<Makyo> hatch, Yeah, it pulls down most of the tree to trunk, then branching is local.
<hatch> gary_poster: sure thing I'll add those changes tonight
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> FF is ok.  was some weird FF state. restarted and fine
<hatch> I get every email from codereview x2 - is this normal?
<Makyo> hatch, Yeah.
<hatch> ok just checking :)
<gary_poster> hatch sorry, lbox artifact.  rietveld talks to you and then launchpad talks to you.  maybe you can quiet LP down. haven't tried
<hatch> it's alright - I was moreso curious if I did something wrong
<gary_poster> benji land with changes, though I have some important notes.  make prod works fine: it is a stale makefile thing
#juju-gui 2013-02-13
<bac> hi teknico, frankban
<bac> teknico: does "go env |grep GOPATH" actually show your GOPATH as in the juju-core README?  i've set mine but it isn't being shown.
<bac> teknico: nm.  'go env' doesn't show it but my GOPATH is being used
<gary_poster> bcsaller_, hatch, Makyo|out I think we are ready for the (probably relatively short) Landscape kickoff call I mentioned Monday.  Let's plan to do it before the daily call when Makyo|out joins--probably no later than 1:11 from now (1500 UTC)
<bcsaller_> gary_poster: sounds good
<gary_poster> thx
<hatch> sounds like a plan
<hatch> oo those designs are sexy
 * hazmat tries out the gui in opera for kicks
<hazmat> sadness
<hatch> yeah? what breaks?
<teknico> bac, yes, same conclusions
<hazmat> hatch, js error on initial connect, quite a few style errors
<bac> teknico: thx
<hazmat> hatch, basically a blank page
<hazmat> we have a helpful page intro page saying use chrome... 
<hatch> hazmat: oh haha, with my limited Opera experience usually they do things 'to the book' meaning that if anything is done even a little off spec it breaks :)
<hazmat> hatch, yeah... makes them a nice validation tool.. here's the js traceback. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1643873/
<hazmat> css errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1643884/
<hazmat> was curious cause they just announced they'll be moving to webkit and chromium as a base
<benji> gary_poster: I did not realize yesterday that you were telling me that I had not followed the flow chart.  I did not realize that there were to be two messages.
<benji> To clarify/verify: there are to be *two* loading messages: one that says that the application is loading and after that one that says that we are connecting to the environment.
<gary_poster> benji, yes.  as I said, sympathetic to what you did.  If we can do the second message, though, potentially compelling.
<benji> I can do anything given enough time and money. ;)
<hatch> hazmat: oh yeah I forgot that it throws errors for unknown prefixed properties heh
<gary_poster> benji, right.  timebox it to two hours, let's say?
<benji> k
<benji> And I'll money-box it so I spend no more than $100,000,000.  Just like normal.
<gary_poster> benji :-P
<hatch> but if it's incomplete at $100M then you can requisition more to get it completed....just like the government :P
<benji> :)
<hatch> it's snowing....1" so far!
<frankban> bac, teknico: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/juju-core/no-go-env/+merge/142280
<bac> frankban: nice.  too bad it stalled.
<hazmat> does anyone have emacs config for our current style guide handy?
<teknico> frankban, nice, thanks
<bac> hazmat: i have an incomplete emacs config.  it sometimes formats in ways that cause the linter to complain.
<bac> frankban, teknico: i added a comment to jtv's MP asking him to please land.  we'll see.
<hazmat> bac, that would help .. feel like i'm fighting emacs more than coding atm
<frankban> cool bac, thanks
 * hazmat wonders if its time to give sublime a shot
<hatch> I'm really irritated with the dev of sublime so although I use it I probably won't be upgrading
<teknico> hazmat, hey, please don't kill it yet, I still need it! ;-)
<teknico> hatch, why the irritation, if I may?
<hazmat> hatch, because of charge for upgrade? better than promising free like tmxt2 and loosing motivation
<hatch> teknico: well around the middle of last year he basically drops off the earth - doesn't respond to any requests about the editor or updates. Then just recently comes out with a new version out of the blue and for people who 'recently' bought, he is charging a fee which makes it more expensive than if they had waited a week
<hatch> I don't have any issue paying to upgrade - but his actions make it clear that the community isn't important
<frankban> hazmat: re gojuju workflow: how do you update trunk after cobzr has been used (i.e. after lightweight checkouts has been created)? "bzr switch master && bzr pull lp:juju-core (--remember)" from the juju-core dir? bzr pull from .cobzr/master and the update?
<bac> hazmat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1644110/  -- like i said it is hacky and not complete.  improvements welcome.
<hazmat> frankban, go get juju-core/package/...
<hazmat> frankban, the triple dot syntax is update recursive deps
<hazmat> frankban, oh.. i haven't been using cobzr.. i'd ask on juju-dev
<frankban> hazmat: ok thanks
<teknico> hatch, I usually prefer using FLOSS tools, also to avoid these kinds of issues, but in this case the tradeoff seems reasonable, and the pricing terms described in his announcement seem reasonable overall
<teknico> http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-3-beta
<hazmat> bac, thanks!
<hazmat> rogpeppe, ^ frankban's question re cobzr
<hatch> teknico: the pricing is an inconvenience - I'm mostly irritated at his handling of this new version
<teknico> as far as disappearing, yes, anything that depends on just one person is somewhat worrying, FLOSS or not
<hatch> when someone pays you for a product they expect support - and not responding to comments for 6months is not very good service
<teknico> that's also true
<teknico> good point, noted
<bac> frankban: i think switching to master and doing a pull as you stated is correct.
<hatch> so with all that said :) It's a very very good product which has me torn on the upgrade ;)
<frankban> hum...  Sublime Text now uses Python 3.3 for plugins, wonder if I have to update my little plugin...
<hatch> Makyo|out: when you return - the 'renderedHandler' in topology/service.js doesn't appear to have any effect on the application - maybe it's an artifact of an older version?
<teknico> frankban, that's a plus in my book :-)
<frankban> teknico: yes, but it can break my workflow! http://xkcd.com/1172/
<hatch> frankban: lol
<hatch> xkcd comics are funny because they are true :P
<hatch> gary_poster: integration chat starting soon?
<bcsaller_> I was wondering the same thing
<gary_poster> bcsaller, hatch waiting on Makyo|out 
<hatch> if you set the charm layout - resize the window - refresh - the charm layout stays the same even if the new window is too small
<hatch> known bug?
<gary_poster> hatch, new and intermittent.  If I keep readjusting it sometimes works. :-/
<gary_poster> hatch you filing or shall I?
<hatch> I already have it open :)
<gary_poster> cool thanks :-)
<gary_poster> hatch btw you can land bug 1123291 yeah?
<_mup_> Bug #1123291: Update HACKING readme with missing details <juju-gui:In Progress by hatch> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123291 >
<gary_poster> There you are _mup_!
<hatch> sure let me just review the responses to make sure I got everything
<gary_poster> hatch, bcsaller if Makyo|out is not around at call, let's just talk amongst ourselves after the daily call about it, and I can fill him in with the gist later
<hatch> sure
<hatch> maybe his window install didn't go so well
<hatch> :)
<bcsaller> gary_poster: in the hangout
<hazmat> do we subscribe to the generic op events in the gui? or just use the op callbacks?
<gary_poster> hazmat, bcsaller and I have a very limited idea of what you are talking about, but we think the answer is callbacks if we understood you :-)
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> benji goodspud call now
<benji> hmm, insuficient beepage
<bcsaller> hazmat: you want to start another hangout?
<bac> teknico_, frankban: do the juju-core tests pass for you?
<Makyo> hatch, come baaaaack
<hazmat> bcsaller, sure
<gary_poster> heh
<hazmat> bcsaller, old juju-gui ;-) ? tinyurl.com/juju-ui
<teknico_> bac, I'm having problems with them right now, actually
<bac> teknico_: me too.  and if i follow the instructions for speed up to run 'go test -i ...' it fails miserably and full of lies.
<teknico> bac, that too, glad it's not just me, fwiw :-)
<bac> yes, quite a comfort
<gary_poster> bac, teknico I suggest pinging Roger (r o g p e p p e) but I won't do it for you because I'm not as far along as you all :-)
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<teknico> rogpeppe, ^^ any ideas?
<rogpeppe> teknico: looking
<rogpeppe> teknico: (just off a meeting)
<gary_poster> would pastebin help?
<gary_poster> hatch, saw your note about IE10 self-signed experience.  would love to hear more, yes
<hatch> sorry that was in relation to the url state
<gary_poster> oh ok
<gary_poster> darn :-)
<hatch> yeah sorry - I have absolutely 0 experience with self-signed cert with IE10 :)
<teknico> rogpeppe, bac, here's my scrollback, fwiw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1644452/
<rogpeppe> teknico: are you running tests in trunk?
<rogpeppe> teknico: because if you are, i'm afraid i broke the tests last night. :-/ i'm about to propose a branch that fixes it.
<teknico> rogpeppe, the output of "cobzr branch" is "* master", if that's what you mean
<teknico> rogpeppe, oh, that's good to know, thanks
<rogpeppe> teknico: what's the most recent revno on your branch?
<teknico> rogpeppe, 885
<bac> rogpeppe: i'm at 887 and seeing the same failed tests
<rogpeppe> bac, teknico: i've just merged a branch that at least means the test failures don't time out
<bac> jujugui: i've created a google doc for tips/issues for us getting started with go.  unresolved ones can be fixes or bugs but i thought we could share experiences now.  please edit if you have stuff to add.  https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1OEOzDu9lh4ko8oSgl_tjQlk98x_rgtiiSSJYBRopic8/edit?usp=sharing
<rogpeppe> teknico: the rpc package will still fail its tests under Go 1.0.2, but the fix is coming soon
<teknico> bac, thanks
<bac> rogpeppe: if i run 'go test' it complains that some packages need to be updated and i should run 'go test -i' but when i do i get:
<bac> go test -i launchpad.net/juju-core/...
<bac> can't load package: package launchpad.net/juju-core: no Go source files in /home/bac/work/src/launchpad.net/juju-core
<teknico> rogpeppe, thanks, trying
<hazmat> rogpeppe, should we be running weekly?
<gary_poster> cool thanks bac.  
<gary_poster> we need new stuff from rog
<rogpeppe> bac: that functionality only works with more recent versions of Go i'm afriad
<hazmat> rogpeppe, is that fix 1.0.3 or 1.1?
<rogpeppe> hazmat: which fix?
 * bac lunches
<hazmat> the rpc fix? trying to understand if we should be running weekly instead of stable
<rogpeppe> hazmat: no. the rpc problem is because i was relying on 1.1-specific behaviour in json unmarshalling. i'm fixing it so it no longer does.
<hazmat> ack
<rogpeppe> hazmat: with a severe note-to-self to remind me to *always* run all tests against 1.1 *and* 1.0.2 before submitting :-)
<teknico> hazmat, if those are Go version numbers, my installed packaged are 1.0.2-2
<hazmat> rogpeppe, sounds like a job for continous integration tool
<rogpeppe> hazmat: agreed. people have been working on that, but it's not there yet.
<hatch> ok all changes to the HACKING document have been completed - now since i have already run `lbox propose -cr` do I need to do anything different this time to resubmit for review?
<hazmat> bcsaller, re use db, how good is the gui currently about lots of updates? ie. should i still be batching.
<Makyo> hatch Same command again.
<hatch> is it common that I need to add 'make clean' ?
<bcsaller> hazmat: if we need to debounce the update that would be  a simple change, for now I wouldn't worry about batching in the place you're dealing with it
<hatch> I'll add make clean to the `submit for review` steps
<Makyo> hatch, You shouldn't need too, since none of the made files are under rc.
<teknico> rogpeppe, uhm, running "go test -gocheck.vv" in juju-core/state is still timing out like before on revno 888
<rogpeppe> teknico: hmm, this is what i see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1644622/
<teknico> rogpeppe, oh, I think I know what it is
<teknico> rogpeppe, hazm4t mentioned that MongoDb 32 bit does not support SSL
<rogpeppe> teknico: ah yes. if you ran go test ./... -gocheck.vv,  you'd probably see a message
<rogpeppe> teknico: you'll need to download the built version
<hatch> hmm I'm a little confused by the `bzr log` command - I just 'committed' but that commit isn't showing up in `bzr log -r-5..`
<hatch> is there a flag I'm missing?
<rogpeppe> teknico: ah, 32 bit
<teknico> rogpeppe, do you mean from http://juju-dist.s3.amazonaws.com/ ? No 32 bit versions there
<rogpeppe> teknico: you'll need to compile it
<rogpeppe> teknico: there's a charm to do that.
<rogpeppe> teknico: unfortunately... 
<rogpeppe> teknico: there's a bit of a chicken/egg situation here
<teknico> indeed :-)
<rogpeppe> teknico: if your machine has suitable horsepower, you could compile mongo on it
<hatch> ahh `bzr log -l5`
<teknico> rogpeppe, am I the very first unlucky fellow developing Juju on a 32 bit environment? sounds weird
<rogpeppe> teknico: the recipe is in juju-core/cmd/builddb/precise/builddb/hooks/install
<rogpeppe> teknico: noone has got around to generating a 32 bit exe, yeah. sorry about that.
<teknico> rogpeppe, ok, next machine will get a fresh new 64 bit install :-)
<Makyo> hatch, bzr alias ll="log --line -l10" is helpful
<Makyo> hatch, then bzr ll
<teknico> rogpeppe, ok, it seems doable
<teknico> rogpeppe, does it have to be 2.2.0, or would 2.2.3 be preferable?
<hatch> Makyo: pfft and yesterday I read a doc which said bzr had sane defaults and that's one reason it's better than git...lol
<rogpeppe> teknico: i think you should probably go with the exact same version
<teknico> rogpeppe, I will (yay for patch versions :-P )
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, I found it helpful to just not really compare them, though apparently cobzr changes that some.
<rogpeppe> teknico: you might want to spin up an ec2 instance to do the compilation - it's pretty intensive and takes some hours.
<teknico> rogpeppe, wow, ok, thanks for the hint
<rogpeppe> teknico: and once you've got the executable, it'd be great if you could sling a copy over to dave.cheney who can make it available in the public ec2 bucket
<hatch> Makyo: ok back to getClientRect() - 1) load app 2) d-click charm 3) click juju to return 4) labels should be broken ?
<teknico> rogpeppe, that sounds useful too :-) I will
<Makyo> hatch, load app in Chrome and FF, click to view a service in chrome, create a relation to that service in FF, make sure there are no NaN errors in chrome's console, then click back to environment and make sure the labels look okay.
<teknico> if mongo were written in Go, compiling it would probably be less resource-intensive :-)
<Makyo> hatch Or just two separate tabs, I guess.
<Makyo> hatch, just that Chrome's console is a little better.
<hatch> yeah looks ok here I'll try a few different aproaches just to be sure
<hatch> is it possible that this code was legacy?
<hatch> was something upgraded or changed that could have made this legacy?
<bcsaller> hatch: as a historical point, the whole environment view recently went through a fairly massive refactoring
<hatch> alright :)
<hatch> I just didn't want to remove this code if there was absolutely no possibility that it was fixed hah
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, that's what I had mentioned on the call.  Used to get NaN problems in the svg.
<hatch> yeah heh - ok I'll remove this code
<hatch> yay for dead code removal!
<gary_poster> hatch, Makyo, bcsaller are you all available for call now by chance?
<Makyo> gary_poster, yes.
<hatch> yep
<bcsaller> gary_poster: yeah
<hatch> in the board room?
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> cool guys, let's go to jujugui
<benji> it is unfortunate that the name of our hangout is the same as the interrupt-everyone-on-the-team-with-a-notification string
<hazmat> agreed
<gary_poster> bac benji you happen to be around and not lunching?
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<bac> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> frankban, teknico you around and available?
<benji> just finishing up my merge; it was a mess with lbox and a prereq branch
<teknico> gary_poster, yep
<frankban> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> cool, benji, bac, teknico frankban to the bat-cave! (juju gui)
<hatch> will `bzr add editedfile.js; bzr commit -m "msg" ` commit only the added file? I have some edited files in this branch but I only want to commit one of them
 * hatch is trying to apply git workflow to bzr again ;)
<Makyo> hatch, bzr commit editedfile.js -m "msg"
<benji> hatch: no, "bzr commit" will commit all outstanding changes
<benji> what he said
<hatch> eggcelent
<Makyo> More like svn in that respect.
<Makyo> Window guys are here, out for a sec.
<hatch> jujugui - any objections to me removing the file assets/javascripts/svg-layouts.js ? the module in it is no longer needed and is being removed
<bcsaller> hatch: I can't answer that without verifying usage 
<hatch> I suppose - so there aren't any rules about removing files as long as it doesn't break anything? :)
<Makyo> hatch, It's used twice in trunk, both in topology/service.js
<hatch> yep - it's now used never in anything ;)
<Makyo> hatch, Once is the area you removed, but what about the other?
<hatch> the other area would break if it returned null
<hatch> ex) null.width
<hatch> so I reverted it to the 'original' method
<hatch> I'll commit the code shortly for review
<Makyo> hatch, we can do functional testing on it.
<rogpeppe> juju trunk should be fixed now
<rogpeppe> teknico, bac: ^
<bac> rogpeppe: thx
<teknico> rogpeppe, thanks
<rogpeppe> unfortunately fixing it has meant that i'm not going to be proposing the watcher branch today
<hatch> 100g yogurt containers are just too smal...they need a big-boy version.....300g!
 * hatch just keeping the discussion on-topic
<benji> hatch: you need horizontal scaling
<hatch> but there is so much waste with the setup and teardown then
<hatch> this is clearly a task for scale up not out ;)
<hatch> Makyo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/1123426-getClientRect/revision/382
<gary_poster> hatch, gave you a small extra review too :-P
<hatch> lol damn - this is the last time I write documentation on something I know nothing about haha
<teknico> famous last words :-)
<hatch> lol
<hatch> gary_poster: would you like me to split the shell command at 80 char as well?
<gary_poster> hatch, only if it is still copy/pastable
<hatch> ok I'll leave it then
<hatch> so I understand these lboc propose messages https://gist.github.com/hatched/a99739e29af40314ab74
<hatch> is the error on ln #2 and ln #57 normal?
<hatch> that's the full output of the `lbox propose -cr`
<hatch> I'm just updating the undocumented file right now
<Makyo> hatch, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1645341/ on make devel
<hatch> hmm
<Makyo> bin/mergefiles (which calls lib/mergefiles.js, I think) is still looking for that file.
<hatch> yep sorry I missed the -a flag on my `ack` command
<hatch> I'll do another once over
<hatch> just to be sure
<hatch> could someone take a peek at this `lbox propose -v -cr` https://gist.github.com/hatched/a99739e29af40314ab74 it's failing on 'branch check'
<hazmat> hatch, lbox runs  .lbox.check script in the branch root to verify the branch is clean/good
<Makyo> hatch, it's failing on the linter.  You can run make lint to get the output, or make prep to have the beautifier try and fix it for you.  Looks like it's because renderedHandler is undocumented, but not in the list.
<hazmat> can be run manually to verify
<hatch> Makyo: are the entries in undocumented done by hand?
<hatch> hazmat: ok thanks
<Makyo> hatch, make undocumented, I think
<hatch> ahh yes - the undocumented undocumented option
<hatch> ;)
<Makyo> hatch, I think it's more desirable to add documentation than add to the undocumented list.  make help though, will list targets, and instruct you toward the Makefile for other phony targets.
<hatch> Victory!
<hatch> I swear I'll get this workflow figured out
<hatch> gary_poster: wrt HACKING -> do I now only need to commit and then `lbox submit` ? or do I need to push as well?
<Makyo> lbox will push for you.
<hatch> cool
<hatch> benji: You created a task called "Extend Y.Node with svg support" - it actually already has it it just doesn't pass the methods through so you need to do node.getDOMElement().{svgmethod}
<hazmat> benji, just noticed we login multiple times on the gui..
<hazmat> two separate login requests right next to each other fwiw
<benji> hazmat: hmm, I don't remember anything about svg; do you have a URL?
<hazmat> svg?
<benji> re. login; hmm, that sounds like a but
<hazmat> just watching the improv script api calls
<benji> s/but/bug/
<hazmat> yeah.. filing one
<gary_poster> what benji, svg is to hatch
<benji> ah
<gary_poster> s/what//
<Makyo> hatch, benji, re: getting text from an SVG node?
<hatch> https://canonical.leankit.com/Boards/View/102529849#/102902647
<hatch> gary_poster: anything in particular you would like me to work on for the afternoon? I was thinking 1075656 would give me a really good idea of how the system works (although take longer than a day)
<bac> after installing bigjool's mongo PPA i have success!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1645668/
<hazmat> cool
<gary_poster> awesome bac.  
<gary_poster> bug 1075656
<_mup_> Bug #1075656: Charm panel should be YUI composite view, not closure <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075656 >
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah not good for today
<hatch> ohh mup is a bot
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> hatch, re: svg elements: not sure that stands anymore.  We've (mostly) switched from the prior method to d3's classed method, but you can search for anything requiring utils.toggleSVGClass or whatever it was.
<gary_poster> yeah :-)
<Makyo> Also, can use d3 to get text of svg nodes rather than node.getDOMNode().firstChild.blah in tests.
<gary_poster> hatch maybe easy and new stuff is bug 1123562.  Alternatively, choose something fast and IE
<_mup_> Bug #1123562: selenium tests fail in firefox because of browser warning <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123562 >
<hatch> ok that's good to know, I'm definitely going to be reading up on d3 over the next few days
<hatch> gary_poster: sure I can look into that one - although would not using a 'testing config' make more sense ? I am not keen on the idea of having code sitting in the app that's only used for testing being shipped to the client
<gary_poster> open to different solutions.  that's another one, and can think of others.  quick call in juju gui?
<hatch> you bet
<benji> bac: where is this document about getting a go juju dev environment set up?  I've look through my email but I don't see anything.
<bac> benji: it is in the google drive 'juju gui' folder.  direct link: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1OEOzDu9lh4ko8oSgl_tjQlk98x_rgtiiSSJYBRopic8/edit
<benji> bac: thanks!
<bac> benji: i didn't send an email...just pasted here.
<bac> hazmat: go test complains that some packages aren't independently installed and thus slow things down.  but installing with 'go test -i' as suggested doesn't work.  'go get' doesn't work either.  list here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1645904/  thoughts on how to properly get them installed?
<bac> actually i should ask over at #juju-dev unless you know right off the top of your head
<hazmat> bac, separately go get -u launchpad.net/goose && go get -u launchpad.net/goamz
<bac> thanks hazmat.  this worked: go get -u launchpad.net/goamz/... && go get -u launchpad.net/goose/...
<hazmat> cool
<hatch> jujugui - any chance I can get some reviews of https://codereview.appspot.com/7306104/ so I can merge it before the end of day
<Makyo> hatch, taking a look
<gary_poster> I'm doing one too
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> hatch "land as is" from me. nice job
<hatch> thank yaz
<hatch> and its off!
<hatch> when closing tickets is `lbox submit` mean "Fixed Release" or "Fixed Committed" ?
<hazmat> hatch, its fixed release .. but you need to pass the bug in to lbox
<hazmat> i think
<hazmat> oh.. that's only propose
<hatch> ok so I manually change them?
<hazmat> hatch, it might do it if the branch is already linked to the bug not sure.. we have a secondary system (lp2kanban) that's trying to sync things back and forth as well
<hazmat> but otoh, it might need manual intervention.. try and find out i guess.
<hatch> ok next bug I work on I'll see what happens, some of these have been closed for a while and they haven't been automatically closed
<gary_poster> hatch, change bugs to fix committed until we release.  thank you for cleaning those up though
<hatch> cool and that getClientRect one gives me a lot of points
<hatch> w00t w00t
 * hatch marks all of his tickets secure
<hatch> oh karma !== fire point value
<hatch_> oops looks like the net went down
<gary_poster> signing off.  bye all
<hazmat> gary_poster, hmm. ran into an issue on the memory environment..
<hazmat> raw yaml configs..
<hazmat> hatch, nice!, first commit :-)
<hatch> 2nd :)
<hatch> well the first was just some css
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hazmat, ah! we can't send yaml to the env from charm deploy unless we go back to those bad js yaml libs?  We could simply disable that functionality. It's small, especially for playground
 * gary_poster not really here.  disappearing again :-)
<hazmat> gary_poster, yeah.. i'm just tossing error for now on that case. cheers
<bcsaller> Makyo: it works w/o the queue I think :-/
<Makyo> bcsaller, so it might've just been the async stuff?
<hazmat> bcsaller, re using db directly, we're not subscribing directly to model events anywhere are we? else there's some strangeness possible because model event will fire before op callback gets invoked.
<bcsaller> Makyo: it looks like it was an issue of timing
<bcsaller> hazmat: we're not yet (with the exception of notifications), I'd like to but its still bound around the db.update event
<hatch> 16GB macmini ram kit - awesome, I won't have to worry about my VM's crashing haha http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/1333DDR3S16P/
<Makyo> USians - Monday's a holiday, correct?
<hatch> Feb 18th is
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, just making sure it applies.
<hatch> monday is a holiday here
<hatch> no idea what for
<hatch> Makyo: just saw your comments on the tickets
<hatch> that's actually exactly why it's being moved into there
<hatch> the search box
<Makyo> hatch, Oh, so the tickets are for the redesign issues?
<hatch> and then the splitting the charm panels are to allow for the design changes
<hatch> yeah - the view code needs to be slightly refactored to make it easier to accomplish those changes
<Makyo> hatch, Alright.  Keep in mind that other squads may be working on that portion of the project.
<hatch> gary and I went over it this afternoon so I'm sure he can bring you up to speed on it tomorrow
<hatch> oh yeah for sure
<Makyo> hatch, Alright, it just wasn't clear from the tickets.
<hatch> yeah sorry I kind of made the tickets for myself ;)
<Makyo> hatch, and autocomplete?  I suppose we can do that with charmstore charms, since then we'll have a list outside, but otherwise, charms are loaded lazily.
<hatch> so essentially how I envision that working is after load we'll request a list of all the available charms and display them in the search list
<hatch> then there will be an input box which will filter the result list based on the users input
<hatch> if the # of charms gets too large then we can easily switch it later to poll a server instead of a local dataset
<Makyo> hatch, that's fair, but I think we should check next time we're all around where that fits in with current work, given that that would require either an update to core (of which there are a few now), or from a different source, such as the charm store.
<hatch> oh yeah for sure - I think I marked that was as low priority
<hazmat> which ticket?
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1124583
<_mup_> Bug #1124583: Charm list should be an autocomplete result list <juju-gui:New for hatch> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124583 >
<hatch> yep low
<hazmat> hmm.. yeah. it was originally an auto complete list.. way back when..
<Makyo> hazmat, Was there just a cs list to consume?
<hazmat> Makyo, no it was an auto complete yui datasource hooked up directly to the charm store api
<Makyo> hazmat, Ah, cool.
<hatch> ahh - see I was thinking of using it as a filter not for polling
<hatch> I've used it with a table with about 500 records before and it was very fast
<hatch> but there comes a point where the overhead of the initial load is too much
<hatch> here is an example http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/autocomplete/ac-filter.html
<hazmat> hatch, revision 19 app/views/search.js
<hazmat> hatch, btw qbzr is a really nice gui on all the bzr commands, recommended.
<hatch> hmm I'll have to look into this qbzr
<hatch> ahh I see how you did that
<hazmat> have a good one.. i'm out for the day
<hatch> you too cya!
<Makyo> hazmat, ciao
#juju-gui 2013-02-14
<hatch> anyone with any experience with Synology NAS's?
<hatch> I'm looking at picking one up just looking for experiences
<teknico> Interesting context: http://dave.cheney.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/august-go-meetup.pdf
<bac> teknico: are you able to get juju-core tests to pass with the current trunk?
<teknico> bac, I did not try again yet, an that reminds me that I have to get that mongodb package
<teknico> I'll do it after lunch
<teknico> s/ an / and /
<bac> teknico: i have had one clean test run but cannot duplicate
<bac> i'd like to figure out the mechanism for updating those packages it complains about *and* get a clean test run.
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji Makyo|out we have Monday off unless you swap it
<benji> yep
<bac> thanks george and abe
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: i'll probably work and take off later that week, probably friday.  will put it in c-admin later today
<gary_poster> ok cool bac
<bac> jujugui: for those of you setting up a juju-core environment, the failures seen here are known problems so don't let them bother you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1650787/
<gary_poster> thanks 
<bac> (unless you're bothered by trunk being busted)
<bac> ((which i am))
<gary_poster> :-) yeah, a bit surprising
<bac> is it?
<bcsaller> *cough* back in my day...
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> here old fella, lemme get you a chair
<bcsaller> heh
<hazmat> lol
<gary_poster> frankban, port 17070
<teknico> bac, out of all tests I get two failures, how many do you get?
<bac> teknico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1650787/ -- known issue and rogpeppe is working on it.
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, thanks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gophers/juju-core/trunk/view/head:/environs/ec2/ec2.go#L24
<gary_poster> cool thanks frankban 
<bac> teknico: hope i didn't speak too soon for you in juju-dev
<teknico> bac, exactly the same as what I get, thanks
<teknico> bac, as far as repeatable failures? I'll let you know :-)
<bac> ok
<benji> something is not right with my go install
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban teknico, barring objections, I suggest that frankban and teknico pair on 1123660 -> 1123687 -> 1123688 (the authentication plus "environment_info" story) and benji and bac pair for the "convert a command" exercise.  Both of these should be done no later than the week before the sprint (so, about two weeks of work).  
<gary_poster> If you get done sooner +1 :-)
<gary_poster> Sound ok?
<bac> gary_poster: +1
<benji> sounds good
<frankban> cool
<gary_poster> Cool.  bac and benji, I have some more info/thoughts for you that I'll share later
<teknico> gary_poster, ok
<benji> anyone seen this one? "import "crypto/rand": import path doesn't contain a hostname"
<gary_poster> teknico, joining call...
<gary_poster> thanks
<benji> plus lots more of that form when doing "go get -v launchpad.net/juju-core/..."
<bac> benji: no
<gary_poster> I'm not that far yet :-/
<hatch-mobile> good morning all
<bac> hi hatch-mobile
<gary_poster> hatch-mobile, I'm thinking you are not snowboarding this instant
<hatch-mobile> Haha we still have a 8h drive to go
<gary_poster> heh ok
<frankban> anybody had this problem? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1651531/  (env never bootsrapped...)
<benji> nope
<bac> benji: is your GOPATH setup correctly and being populated?
<benji> bac: I think so: 
<benji> % echo $GOPATH
<benji> /home/benji/workspace/go
<bac> benji: and is there a src, bin, .... ?
<benji> % ls /home/benji/workspace/go
<benji> src
<benji> no bin, I can't get that far (apparently)
<bac> yep.  ok, just asking as that's the only thing i could think of
<benji> bac: when running "go get -v launchpad.net/juju-core/...
<benji> "  did you use sudo?
<hatch-mobile> hey can someone invite me to the hangout once its started?
<bac> benji: no, no need as it puts it in your GOPATH
<hatch-mobile> I think it has to be someone who I have in my circles. for it to open on my phone 
<bac> gary_poster: swap day submitted for approval
<gary_poster> hatch-mobile, will do
<gary_poster> bac, thanks
<gary_poster> bac, approved, and lol on special attention to Wash. b'day
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2 on jujugui
<hatch-mobile> well looks like it won't stay connected :) 
<gary_poster> goodspud, on call
<hatch-mobile> ya, doesn't look like its gona work. I'll try again tomorrow 
<bac> gary_poster: we're still waiting on sprint officialness, right?
<gary_poster> bac, yes.
<bac> if the flights all sell out i can always hop a cruise ship
<Makyo> Just so long as the engines don't catch fire.
<teknico> uhm, now I'm worried about USA customs paperwork
<teknico> can we temporarily move the city of Atlanta to Mexico?
<teknico> or even better, to New Zealand!
<Makyo> NZ seconded!
<benji> I feel so lucky that I can drive to Atlanta instead of fly.  I am going to be very dissapointed if TSA agents erect a full-body scanner at the end of my driveway.
<benji> bac: can you show me the results of "ll /usr/lib/go/pkg/linux_386" on your box?
<teknico> benji, if it helps, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1652071/
<benji> thanks teknico; that matches mine
<benji> teknico: did you use sudo on any of the "go get" steps?
<teknico> benji, I did not, and would have resisted doing so :-)
<teknico> (would have resisted instructions of doing so, or something)
<gary_poster> benji how long is drive?
<benji> google says 3.5 hours, I suspect it is a tad longer than that
<gary_poster> 6:14 for me...
<benji> If it took that long for me I would still be tempted.  I don't hate flying, but I hate everything that happens before and after the flying. 
<teknico> are trains so totally out of the question?
<teknico> or out of the country
<gary_poster> teknico, they are pretty bad south of Washington DC.  There's federal money to make them better through NC in the next few years.
<gary_poster> But that still won't make them reasonable to Atalanta afaik
<gary_poster> Atlanta
<benji> yeah, few train routes around here
<bac> benji: was that command 'll'?  what package provides it?
 * gary_poster bets ls -l alias
<benji> bac: alias for "ls -l"
<bac> doh
 * gary_poster wins bet with self
 * gary_poster pays out
<bac> i thought it was some linker resolver
<benji> yep, I forget that it's not universal
 * gary_poster goes to spend winnings
<benji> heh
<bac> benji: do you still need it?
<benji> Welcome to PosVegas!
<benji> bac: nope, Nicola gave me a listing
<benji> I still don't know what is up with my go install though
<benji> I wonder if population density is the main reason trains don't seem to work in the US.  Tennessee has a population density of 60 people/sq. km; Italy: 203 people/sq. km.
<hazmat> have we tested the gui with local/lxc provider?
<gary_poster> hazmat probably not.  We generally have found it to be flaky, I'm afraid, so we don't mess with it often.  I to think Thomas had some success with GUI + local though.  If you want more explicit local testing lemme know and I'll think about it.
<frankban> gary_poster: success connecting to the gojuju ws (from python). however, "admin" does not seem to work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1652391/
<gary_poster> frankban, ack.  rogpeppe, ^^ ?
<rogpeppe> frankban: you want "user-admin"
<rogpeppe> frankban: nice to see BTW!
<gary_poster> ah right!  you mentioned those prefixes, sorry rogpeppe .  thanks
<benji> goodspud: take a look at https://ec2-54-234-178-140.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<frankban> rogpeppe: "user-admin" works, thank you
<benji> firefox is acting wierd (it won't get past trying to connect to the environment; that might be a known bug with certs, but I am not sure)
<goodspud> Thanks benji
<rogpeppe> frankban: yay! you're in!
<frankban> rogpeppe: so, an empty response means the login was ok
<rogpeppe> frankban: yup
<benji> teknico: you have a working go environment, right?  what is the output of "go env" on your machine?
<rogpeppe> frankban: Error=="" => success
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool
<teknico> benji, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1652426/
<rogpeppe> frankban: it's my plan to elide blank fields for brevity, so if Error isn't there, that should be taken as success too
<gary_poster> benji, I get the same error in chrome and ff: the login fails
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> yeah, uh, this is improv benji?
<benji> gary_poster: I hacked it so there is a new password (which I forgot to mention) which is "xxx"  <-- goodspud 
<benji> gary_poster: yep (a hacked one with a different password so we can demonstrate the full login process with waiting messages and all)
<benji> thanks teknico 
<gary_poster> benji, wfm on ff and chrome, though the process isn't quite the same as a real log in.  suggest hacking the config file for gui to remove password
<benji> gary_poster: ah, that sounds better
<benji> gary_poster: where is that config file (in a charm deployment)?
<gary_poster> looking.
<gary_poster> benji my guess from code: /var/lib/juju/units/juju-gui/juju-gui/build-prod/juju-ui/assets/config.js
 * benji looks
<frankban> gary_poster: do you have a minute for a quick hangout?
<gary_poster> sure frankban 
<gary_poster> juju gui
<benji> gary_poster: close: /var/lib/juju//units/juju-gui-0/charm/juju-gui/build-prod/juju-ui/assets/config.js
<gary_poster> benji cool
<benji> goodspud: ok, I think that charm is working right now; you may need to clear your cache to get the up-to-date experience
<gary_poster> hazmat https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charm.html#hooks does not list an upgrade hook.  Is there one in pyjuju?
<hazmat> gary_poster, absolutely
<hazmat> gary_poster, doc'd here .. https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charm-upgrades.html
<goodspud> Roger benji. Just putting together a few notes which I'll email to you. Nothing major just some colour and positioning changes
<benji> cool
<hazmat> gary_poster, ugh.. sigh.. the docs have bit-rotted so badly..
<hazmat> the futures bit there is done
<gary_poster> awesome hazmat. thanks
<gary_poster> hazmat will the upgrade-charm hook be called even if there is not a new version to which it should upgrade?
<gary_poster> a new charm version
<hazmat> gary_poster, no
<gary_poster> dran
<gary_poster> darn
<gary_poster> ok thanks
<hazmat> gary_poster, unless there is a new version number, new contents won't be put updated on disk
<therve> hazmat, I'm testing the API using lxc, but I don't fire up the UI often
<benji> goodspud: I take it that you are done looking.  If so I can kill the instance.
<goodspud> benji
<goodspud> Yes!
<goodspud> sorry
<benji> no worries
<hazmat> bcsaller, for review.. small .. https://codereview.appspot.com/7341044
<Makyo> Worst. Paired programming.  Ever.  http://ubuntuone.com/7lO0aUCl6cpkqDs4Grfe6o
 * Makyo dogwalk.
<gary_poster> Makyo, lol
#juju-gui 2013-02-15
 * bac has new super-secure pypi password
 * frankban remembers to change his pypi password, thanks to bac
 * gary_poster too
<bac> Makyo: 2nd review done
<benji> gary_poster: is the API sketch in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628460/ still applicable?
<gary_poster> benji, yes, though I've given better links lately. Getting...
<benji> I ask because it does not take a command-centric approach, but invents an entirely new vocabulary.
<gary_poster> benji  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rogpeppe/juju-core/212-api-doc/view/head:/doc/draft/api.txt (comments or concerns about the doc can go here, btw: https://codereview.appspot.com/7314085/diff/1/doc/draft/api.txt)
<gary_poster> benji, the Client object is for commands
<gary_poster> benji, the new vocabulary is for Roger's other responsibility: letting Juju components talk/listen among themselves
<benji> ah, ok
<benji> gary_poster: nope, no ok (i.e., I do not understand): is https://codereview.appspot.com/7314085/diff/1/doc/draft/api.txt about "commands" or this internal juju-juju communication?
<gary_poster> over the same socket, but on the different objects benji.  As described now, we will never talk to anything other than the Admin object (only to log in) and the Client object.  I've proposed subdividing the Client object into read-only and mutation but that might be for later
<gary_poster> benji, call on juju gui
<benji> k
<bac> gary_poster: may i join?
<gary_poster> of course bac
 * bac getting headset
<hazmat> i swear every day this week i get some internal interupt juju support request
<hazmat> today its gui with local provider
<hazmat> therve, when you said you had gui working with local provider was that including being able to deploy services with the gui?
<hazmat> so the issue is that the local provider storage is read only, which prevents deploys in the gui
<therve> hazmat, I didn't try that
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> goodspud call
<Makyo> lp:~makyo/juju-gui/ghost-minors-1125506-1124414 
<Makyo> https://codereview.appspot.com/7317046/
<bac> benji, gary_poster: when were we going to talk?
<gary_poster> bac soon will ping
<bac> gary_poster: ok, if not let me know so i can grab lunch
<gary_poster> ack bac
 * bac grabs a healthy snack
<gary_poster> bac go get lunch.  we'll talk in 56 minutes bac & benji?
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<hazmat> jujugui  .. sprint confirmed, ticket booking begins, email to follow
<gary_poster> awesome
<bac> hazmat: to ATL
<hazmat> bac, yes
<hazmat> as soon as the call is done i'll fire off some emails
<gary_poster> bcsaller, finally finished my first review.  I have so many questions that I'd like to maybe talk about it, and I'd like to see the changes you make before landing, but I don't think it will be a big deal
<bcsaller> gary_poster: let me read over what you wrote and then we can do a call when you have time
<gary_poster> cool thanks bcsaller 
<gary_poster> bcsaller can talk whenever you are avail.  no rush
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I'm attempting to resolve a few minors that came from looking at your review, maybe we can wait till our scheduled call in 40 minutes?
<gary_poster> bcsaller, sounds good, talk to you then
<benji> bac: so, how are we going to get a foothold on this project?
<bac> benji: pick a cmd and forge on, learn from mistakes, repeat smarterly
<benji> bac: sounds good; pairing?
<bac> benji: sure.  we can get the ball rolling today and then i'll run with it monday
<bac> benji: g+?
<benji> sure
<gary_poster> hazmat do you know offhand if we can stuff annotations in the .json files for improv?
<hazmat> gary_poster, we can of course, drop me a sample.json via email and i'll take care of it
<hazmat> gary_poster, at the moment its not done, but its trivial to do so
<gary_poster> awesome thanks hazmat.
<Makyo> hazmat, gary_poster, this is re: testing landscape annotations.
<hazmat> ack
<hazmat> gary_poster, Makyo do we have such a sample?
<gary_poster> hazmat, no, we would throw one together by tacking an "annotations" key in to the objects
<hazmat> gary_poster, sure but we know all the keys from therve's email on the subject?
<hazmat> ie. they haven't changed form/value?
<gary_poster> yes hazmat
<gary_poster> no hazmat
<hazmat> okay.. i'll add it in.. no need for the sample
<gary_poster> thank you
<hazmat> therve, not sure if this is up to date, (looking at thread from ls annotations january) i don't think we need to be passing the env around in annotations, it would be the env uuid, and we'd be attaching that as param to all links i think
 * gary_poster hopes he isn't part of allowing handoff hell yet again :-)
<gary_poster> that's what we're working with on the gui side hazmat, fwiw.  progress already made.  hope it doesn't change too much.
<gary_poster> probably small waste, but don't like egregious waste
<hazmat> gary_poster, its a simple url change, not a big deal
<gary_poster> cool
<hazmat> effectively i'm thinking we attach env=$env_uuid to all links outbound from the gui
<hazmat> the sample has that environment=env0 in the annotation.. but that seems a bit silly, unless landscape wants to ref a different id for the env
<gary_poster> hazmat, ah I see.  ok, simple, yeah.  let us know how it works out. :-)
<gary_poster> thanks again
<hazmat> np
 * hazmat pauses to book flights
<Makyo> Oh yeah, got those all booked.  Do we have a page to drop that info/with hotel info/etc?
<therve> hazmat, sorry I don't get everything
<therve> hazmat, by env you mean the Landscape env name?
<hazmat> therve, yes the ones in the annotation urls
<hazmat> therve, was wondering if the gui could just add the env uuid there or if its a value that landscape is generating
<therve> hazmat, afaiu if it should be opaque to the gui
<therve> I don't really see the point of it manipulating the value
<therve> although using the uuid could be a good idea, we would do in on the landscape side
<hazmat> gary_poster, are there any US folks around on monday?
<benji> hazmat: I believe Gary and Brad will be.
<hazmat> benji, thanks
<hazmat> therve, yeah.. that would save repeating that value quite alot in the annotations
<therve> hazmat, you mean, if landscape doesn't put it by default?
<hazmat> therve, right.. the gui can just append env=$uuid to query string urls
<therve> hum...
<therve> hazmat, yeah I don't want to put too much logic on the gui side though
<therve> but I guess we could do something like the alert url, where you can concat stuff to build the final URL
<hazmat> therve, the gui is already complex, this is simple ;-)
<hazmat> therve, sure if you want to keep a landscape specific value for the env instead of the uuid that would also work
<therve> hazmat, it's not so much about complexity rather than control
<therve> to not have to change things in 2 places if landscape needs a change
<hazmat> therve, thats the nature of integration and apis..
<hazmat> we're already constructing the url in other places as you noted
 * Makyo dogwalkinates
<hazmat> therve, i'm happy to deferring to whatever you'd prefer
<hazmat> lost network connectivy, just wanted to make a suggestion that would keep things short
<hazmat> and remove redundancy from the annotations
<therve> hazmat, let me think about it, I'll send an email
<hazmat> ack
<gary_poster> hazmat, benji, not I
<gary_poster> bac will be
#juju-gui 2014-02-10
<rick_h_> morning from the good ole USA
<bac> rick_h_: http://staging.jujucharms.com/heartbeat happy now.  fastest card ever!
<rick_h_> bac: :)
<bac> rick_h_: i'll take bug 1278222 -- did you get the app logs?
<_mup_> Bug #1278222: Error when viewing interfaces <charmworld:In Progress by bac> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278222>
<bac> it is a pre-cursor to doing a release
<rick_h_> bac: no, I needed to find out what log file to get. Do you know off the top of your head?
<bac> rick_h_: i'd get -1000 of app.log and app-exception.log to start
<rick_h_> bac: k, I got app.log
<rick_h_> but it wasn't in there. I can send you that one.
<rick_h_> if you can ask for the app-exception one should be good then.
<bac> rt
<hatch> it's so quiet
<rick_h_> ssshhhhh
<bac> hey benji
<benji> hi bac
<bac> i'm trying to fix another charmworld sort explosion due to lack of index.  i don't understand some code in models.py:_find_charms.  specifically i wonder why the itertools.groupby is there.  could you take a look?
<benji> sure
<benji> bac: the groupby is breaking the result set into groups that contain all of the same charm (as defined by unversioned_key()) and the group.next() is taking the first entry from each group
<benji> so if the results were [charm1, charm1, charm1, charm2, charm2, charm3, charm3] the post-processed list would be [charm1, charm2, charm3]
<bac> benji: ah, i missed that group.next() was only taking the first
<benji> yep
<hatch> http://javascript-puzzlers.herokuapp.com/
<hatch> some are just obscure but it's kinda fun
<rick_h_> https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/09/lxc-1-0-gui-in-containers/ for cool idea of gui apps in lxc containers. 
<rick_h_> diff versions of firefox, etc ^
<hatch> cool will look in a bit
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> jujugui call in now doh
<rick_h_> gui love http://syncope.tirasa.net/site/syncope/live/hctsite_en/news/quick-switch-to-the-cloud.html
<lazyPower> Thats awesome. We just had a charm school with them last week!
<lazyPower> rick_h_: hi5 on that find
<rick_h_> lazyPower: it was mailed to the cloud list :P
<hatch> yeah that's awesome
<rick_h_> it found me
<lazyPower> oh, well.. -1 for lazypower for not being on top of his email
<hatch> it's ok, if you get the 100+ like the rest of us it's to be expected :)
<lazyPower> I'm ramping up to that. Some clever filters are going to come into play soon
<hatch> haha
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/117 no qa rquired
<rick_h_> hatch: I can take a peek in a bit
<hatch> :+1:
<hatch> jujugui I'm looking to have a pre-imp call with someone re charm-upgrade for local charms, any takers?
<hatch> don't everyone jump up at once! :P
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, welcome to lunch time with a couple of people out
<benji> hatch: I'll talk to you about that if you'll talk to me about a problem reading dropped files
<hatch> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpj0jeq5d0s9t03mpht937b8?authuser=1&hl=en :)
<hatch> rick_h_ replied to your comments, mind taking a look 
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: test destruction/cleanup?
<hatch> ahh good idea, didn't test that
<rick_h_> hatch: more that tests create/render views. Is there a bunch of dom pollution from those tests?
<rick_h_> no test seems to do cleanup and didn't see an afterEach in the new suite
<hatch> rick_h_ that's handled by the parent describe
<hatch> at least as far as I understood it
<rick_h_> ah, I didn't realize it was nested 
<rick_h_> ok, well I'll :+1: as long as you verify no DOM mess left behind. 
<hatch> I am pretty sure the parent before/after's are called even for nested tests
<hatch> I'll verify that
<hatch> one sec
<hatch> rick_h_ yes all 'parent' before/afters etc are run on nested tests
<rick_h_> hatch: awesome
<rick_h_> thanks
 * hatch lunching
 * rick_h_ runs away for the day...
<bac> benji: charmworld migrations upgrade vs exodus.  discuss.
<benji> exodus : "Let my people go" :: upgrade : ???
<benji> more seriously: the upgrade stuff is "do whatever you want to get it done" while the "exodus" stuff (which I don't fully understand) is about taking an input collection and creating an output collection and has more framework around it
<bac> hmm.  well, that's more than i can tease out
<benji> :)
<bac> ok, so i want to create a mongo index.  turns out it is the first one ever, for cw
<benji> I'm pretty sure that should be an upgrade.
<bac> i actually created a new hook in initialization for migrate.py b/c we always want to do it from here out and i don't want it to rely on a script in migration/versions that someone may delete
<bac> so i think i need a migration for our current db to call.
<bac> ok, so you think an upgrade.  i wasn't sure if it had anything to do with the run-time involved
<Makyo> Who's running @jujuui?
<rick_h_> Makyo: just set it up this weekend
<rick_h_> jujugui is taken :(
<rick_h_> but maybe from a canonical person, not sure
<Makyo> rick_h_, Oh, boo.  Still, that's awesome.
<bac> @jujuui rhymes with ennui
<rick_h_> yea, something to tinker with as far as pubbing the stuff some
<Makyo> bac, hahaha
<hatch> follerin
<hatch> rick_h_ maybe a wiki page with the creds?
<rick_h_> hatch: sure thing
<hatch> shared twitter accounts people usually end them with something like ^JP or whatever to indicate the person who tweeted it
<hatch> maybe include something along those lines in the wiki
<hatch> benji e._event.dataTransfer.items[0].type "application/zip"  on drag....nice :)
<benji> yep
<hatch> any luck on the proof of concept?
<bac> wow, misspelling mock.assert_called_with() leads to false sense of accomplishment
<bac> this passes happily
<bac> mock.assert_called_with_yo('foo')
<hatch> haha
<hatch> that's why you should always make sure your tests CAN fail :D
<hatch> I've had a few 'impossible to fail' tests i:)
<bac> hatch: yeah, i wrote three tests and then ran them all together and everything passed.  made me nervous.
<hatch> haha
<benji> hatch: paste this into your canvasDropHandler and your console log should show you the contents of any folder dropped on the canvas: http://pastebin.com/GVUvmewi
<hatch> very cool
<hatch> :)
<hatch> That makes me happy while I'm fighting with the stupid drag and drop api
<benji> heh
<hatch> like I just want to know when it's over the browser...IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK????
<hatch> ;)
<hatch> doh
<hatch> we were using e.halt() instead of e.preventDefault() which killed the drag event propogation
<hatch> no wonder it wasn't working
 * hatch blames benji
 * hatch thinks it was probably himself who wrote it though
<hatch> ;)
<bac> hatch: did you just get a calendar change email from gary?  he's not even here and the dang calendar is updating.
<hatch> bac yeah I did, I don't know what's up with that, my guess is that he has his calendar synced to the google calendar and it's doing updates on new/old events
<hatch> like thunderbird calendar or something
<bac> gah
<hatch> it's ok, we won't be getting those in 2 weeks :)
<bac> hatch: you just wait.  he's going to keep stalking us with his phantom calendar changes.
<hatch> lol
<bac> benji: could you review https://codereview.appspot.com/61720043 at your convenience?
<hatch> he h4x0r3d the calendar 
<bac> or maybe rick_h_ can look at it when it starts work tomorrow at 4am
 * bac -> walk dog
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huwshimi  how's it going?
<hatch> hey benji  are you still kicking around?
<huwshimi> hatch: Good thanks. Yourself?
<hatch> good good, hows the safari css coming?
<huwshimi> hatch: Had a long weekend, so only just back today :)
<hatch> ohh coolio
<hatch> well then!
<rick_h_> bac: :P
<hatch> rick_h_ do you know if chromium.org is the best place to file chrome bugs?
<hatch> maybe I should hit up the twitterverse 
<rick_h_> hatch: I'd say so, but I'd make sure it was in the dev chromium first. 
<hatch> rick_h_ are you running dev or beta?
<hatch> benji https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=342554 I created a bug about the lacking mime types
<rick_h_> hatch: dev
<hatch> mind trying out the jsfiddle linked in that bug?
<hatch> whenever you get a chance
<rick_h_> File type: application/x-yaml
<rick_h_> hatch: ^
<hatch> lol
<hatch> shart
<hatch> maybe they fixed it already
<hatch> haha
<hatch> oh well, maybe it's an OSX bug... I'll have to install dev/beta
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, maybe check out FF as well as IE so we can build a list of what to expect and note that in the code
<hatch> rick_h_ FF does the same
<rick_h_> hatch: 'the same' in that it works or doesn't?
<hatch> doesnt'
<hatch> just finished downloading dev chrome
<hatch> trying...
<rick_h_> k
<rick_h_> maybe osx is missing some mime types for yaml?
<hatch> hmm I can't have both chrome and dev chrome installed at the same time it seems
<hatch> rick_h_ dev doesn't have it either
<hatch> so it must be an osx thing
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, well good to know that we'll hit OS issues on it. 
<rick_h_> hatch: can you put a card to test windows as well then and we can try to make sure we've got all the cases covered
<hatch> I'll test it now
<rick_h_> ah ok cool, wasn't sure if you had win working and your EOD
<hatch> yeah it's past EOD but I have a horrible work/life balance
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ windows is also broken
<hatch> looks like the Linux version is the only one which gets it's correct :)
#juju-gui 2014-02-11
<rick_h_> hatch: :/ 
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah but the good news is that they have accepted the bug report 
<hatch> so it should at some point get fixed haha
<Makyo> jujugui review/qa for the AM - https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/118 Dealing with dead/dying fridge, so out for the night.
<hatch> Makyo looks like you forgot to lint :)
<Makyo> hatch, It's running now, sorry.
<hatch> :) np
<Makyo> And pushed
<hatch> just playing hearthstone
<Makyo> I'm thawing a freezer.  Your night sounds better.
<hatch> agreed haha
<hatch> although im not very good at this game
<hatch> i'll review your branch
<hatch> Makyo I found a QA issue so I'm going to hold off on reviewing the code until resolved
<Makyo> Later
<hatch> yeah no problem :)
<Makyo> See the issue, but this isn't data-bound and outside of scope.  Will discuss tomorrow.
<hatch> sure thing
<hatch> I'm out have a good night
<bac> trusty update-ageddon
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I get nervous
<rick_h_> jcastro had bad timing and blew up during a trusty upgrade at cape town
<rick_h_> jujugui I'm taking today as swap to catch up around here. I'll be in/out if anyone needs anything through the day
<bac> i've been having issues with X on the vm so i get jittery when i see a bunch of x updates.  but, perhaps, they are the fixes i've been waiting for.  yay, irrational exhuberance.
<bac> hey rick_h_ could you spare 5 minutes for a chat ?
<rick_h_> bac: sure thing
<bac> rick_h_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso
<bac> hi abentley, i have some questions about charmworld migrations and exoduses.
<abentley> bac: OTP.
<bac> currently in migrations/versions we have 019 - 023
<bac> abentley: ok, no rush
<hatch> rick_h_ hey I found something for you http://hackaday.com/2014/02/10/python-with-braces/ lol
<rick_h_> hatch: :P
<rick_h_> Makyo: hatch I'm swapping today but added a card with links to the twitter account info and azure stuff for ci. 
<rick_h_> Makyo: hatch so if you guys can note that in the call appreciate it
<hatch> got it!
<rick_h_> thanks
<hatch> swap away
<abentley> bac: Okay, I can talk now.
<bac> abentley: ok, currently we have 019-023 in migrations/versions.  019 is an exodus.  i need to add a new exodus as 024.  so, if i'm reading everything correctly, adding a new exodus requires that i delete the existing exodus (019) and the migrations (020-023).  is that correct?
<abentley> bac: That is correct.
<bac> ty
<abentley> bac: If you really want to keep the previous migrations/exoduses, you can rewrite the migrations a new migration 025 to happen after the exodus.
<abentley> err, "can rewrite the old migrations into a new migration 025"
<benji> the debug server and app server running on the same port is irritating
<hatch> jujugui I need someone to test a bug for me who's running stable chrome on Ubuntu
<hatch> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=342554 click the fiddle and let me know the outcome please
<bac> hatch: the zip file was right but i saw application/x-yaml for the yaml file
<hatch> ok so it looks like it works properly on Ubuntu but not OSX or windows
<hatch> thanks for confirming
<bac> hatch: here's my chromium from trusty
<bac> ii  chromium-browser                                      31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu1~20131204.1
<hatch> yeah thats an older version than is on OSX too
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<bac> jcsackett: thanks for your review last night.  i've made fixes you can look at if you want otherwise i'll land with your previous review.
<Makyo> jujugui call in 1
<bac> let's shoot for five tomorrow
<hatch> haha 
<arosales> rick_h_, hello
<arosales> rick_h_, I know you got some more work on your plate so I wasn't sure if you would have time for writing a jenkins test for the charm audit
<arosales> rick_h_, but I also didn't want to steal that one from you if you were going to work on so I thought I would ping here :-)
<Makyo> arosales, I think rick_h_ is taking a swap day today, but I can make a card for that.
<marcoceppi> hey rick, I've got a few merges that need review for amulet, got a few seconds?
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: *
<marcoceppi> https://github.com/marcoceppi/amulet/pull/19 and https://github.com/marcoceppi/amulet/pull/22
<arosales> Makyo, ok thanks, that would be good. Just didn't want to steal that from rick_h_ if he was working on it
<Makyo> arosales, alright, card on the board in Maint. - High for the time being.
<Makyo> marcoceppi, ^^^ re rick_h_ 
<arosales> Makyo, thanks
<marcoceppi> Makyo: ah, thanks
<Makyo> jujugui added @jujuui to http://jujugui.wordpress.com/ so that posts are autotweeted, and the user is @mentioned when anyone shares one of our posts through the widget.
<hatch> OOooOOoo
<hatch> Makyo +1
<Makyo> <helpful />
<hatch> done your good deed for the month? Time to relax!
<Makyo> I'm out.  I'll be over here petting these dogs.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> Makyo review done
<Makyo> hatch, cheers, thanks.
<hatch> no prolbemo
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: I'll take a look in a bit. Thanks for the links
<rick_h_> arosales: honestly, probably not room on the plate with picking up all the knowledge in gary's head and getting things here ready for machine view asap. sorry
<rick_h_> arosales: I'll see if we can get a slack card in case someone has some blocked time or something if it'll help
<arosales> rick_h_, ack and thats what I figured just wanted to confirm, now get back to your swap day
<arosales> any help is appreciated
<rick_h_> benji: sorry on the port issue. I hit that the other day and thought the same thing. I liked it in theory when I updated it all. 
<rick_h_> benji: can you add a slack card split that into two ports again? I'll see if I can update it and get CI updated to use the right one. 
<rick_h_> Makyo: woot on auto tweeting robots
<rick_h_> Makyo: hatch have you guys seen the email thread about allowing a null/none type? I want to chat/check how that effects us as we don't way to use 'unset' from the Gui and I worry we'll be stuck with an impossible workflow
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: maybe we can setup a quick time tomorrow mid-day to chat on it? ^
<hatch> rick_h_ I was under the impression that was only for proof and testing
<hatch> but I'd participate in a call to learn more
<rick_h_> hatch: well if it passes proof then it means the default value going into the charm config will be None. That effects us for 'use default values' and allowing a user to get back to a default once changed right?
<rick_h_> right now proof marks it as an error if it's the wrong type and won't ingest/process I believe. 
<rick_h_> so I think this effects us on both charmworld and gui config UX
<hatch> well we have 'real' defaults though
<hatch> I think they are saying when people have defaults as 'empty'
<rick_h_> hatch: right "" vs None. "" is a string, None is not. In JS it's the equiv of undefined. 
<rick_h_> How do we allow a user to get back to undefined from an input field
<hatch> ohh now I see what you're getting at
<rick_h_> and how to we get that sent via the api, or is there a magic "use default" we use instead or something?
<hatch> we can solve this with a checkbox 'reset to default' on each field.... bleh
<rick_h_> hatch: right, I think this effects us. I'd like to talk about it romorrow
<rick_h_> tomorrow
<rick_h_> if you can Makyo and maybe bac can peek at it and think on the repercussions so we can talk to marcoceppi about it from our end. 
<hatch> yup, I'm available, just invite me to whenever it is
 * hatch swears at the damn power key
<rick_h_> hatch: ok cool. Maybe we'll chat and talk it through on our end first. Anyway, ponder it please. 
<hatch> we need to determine if "" can always be undefined
<hatch> I'm thinking no
<rick_h_> hatch: right
<hatch> I'd like a concrete case where that's true though
<hatch> where "" !== undefined
<rick_h_> there is a distinction between a blog title with an empty name and a undefined name. 
<rick_h_> maybe undefined is invalid, but "" is ok?
<rick_h_> yea blah
<hatch> exactly :)
<hatch> I can't think of a real case where it's not the same
<hatch> but in reality it is
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: let me know, I haven't changed proof yet, but several charm authors  cried when proof was updated to be strict about formatting
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: yes, I think it brings a few issues for us we need to work through for that change to take place. I understand your desire for at least the undefined case, but we need to verify that core will accept it and figure out how to represent that in the GUI
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: whatever unset does is what gui needs to do, I don't care either way, I'm just tired of fighting a few of the authors who are opposed to the current way it works. Before it was "well, you can't set a None type via juju set AND the GUI can't handle it" now that unset exists (which is revert to default, FYI) GUI is the only reason not to have the switch back
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: right, we'll have to explore some way of exposing 'unset' in the gui which we don't currently have is what I think we're heading towards
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: and room is tight to add an "unset" button to every field in config
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: yeah, I understand that, cheers ;)
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: I agree it's something that needs to happen, just going to take a little bit to figure out the right way to do it. 
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: how does the reset to default work at the bottom? Or is that only reset the changes since last commit?
<rick_h_> so I believe that just walks and sets to the default value. It's not using unset
<rick_h_> and that's across all fields, not just one in particular you might want to 'unset'
<marcoceppi> right, jw
<hatch> jujugui could I get a review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/119 no qa needed
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> rick_h_ how the heck do you have so many commits on the GUI? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/graphs/contributors
<hatch> do you just move code around to increase your ranking? lol!
 * hatch taking lunch
<rick_h_> hatch: :P guess it'll start to slow down a bit now
<hatch> haha good I need to catch up!
<bac> benji: would you have a moment to look at the exodus change? https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/1278222-2/+merge/205835
<jcastro> hazmat, rick_h_: I cannot find the deployer bug that's "ignore broken units" and keep going
<hazmat> jcastro, its framed by gui notion of bundle after bundle
<jcastro> yeah I am just looking for the bug report.
<hatch> jujugui anyone available for a pre-imp discussion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1278559 I think I need to move the inspector creation code
<_mup_> Bug #1278559: dropping charm zip while inspector is open opens series select inspector over current inspector <juju-gui:Triaged by hatch> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278559>
<hazmat> jcastro, 1252301
<hatch> bug 1252301
<_mup_> Bug #1252301: guiserver reports second bundle as failing after the first fails <juju-deployer:New> <juju-gui (Juju Charms Collection):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252301>
<hatch> ^ easy link :)
<jcastro> that's a new bug, I filed one when I originally found the race condition in the mongo charm
<jcastro> hey so hazmat
<jcastro> you kind of mention this is two bugs
<jcastro> basically I want to communicate that this is the bug eco wants fixed
<jcastro> I don't care too much where it lives as long as it's on someone's radar
<hazmat> jcastro, could you file a separate bug for the unit failure mode.. hopefully its easier to track that way
<jcastro> I had filed it
<jcastro> but now I can't find it for the life of me
<hazmat> jcastro, perhaps against distro?
<hazmat> or gui charm?
<jcastro> it was against the gui initially
<jcastro> but was "also affects" deployer
<jcastro> ok I will file a new one
<hatch> heh yeah the bug search is kind of poor
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1276107 this one?
<_mup_> Bug #1276107: gui fails to deploy a bundle due to "Invalid charm id: undefined" <juju-gui:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276107>
<rick_h_> hatch: still need a pre-imp?
<hatch> I do, are you not swapping today?
<rick_h_> hatch: meh, semi swapping? e.g. destroyer of things blocking folks :)
<hatch> haha ok creating hangout
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjlpbspqf8fkeidl096n1jg?authuser=1&hl=en
 * bac dog walk.  bye.
<hatch> rick_h_ lol wow this is embarrassing... https://gist.github.com/hatched/8944860
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huwshimi 
<hatch> huwshimi you're blocking the high priority lane with two cards btw
<huwshimi> Well, I think the only course of action is for everyone to stop working until I've moved those cards! :)
<huwshimi> I'm personally not a massive fan of my laptop hard locking every day.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> hard locking? Are you running different types of vm's?
<hatch> when I run parallels and virtual box it hard locks instantly
<huwshimi> hatch: Nothing like that... no idea what's causing it
<huwshimi> hatch: Do you know how I can get a branch I created under OSX in Ubuntu?
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review and qa for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/121
<hatch> are you using vagrant?
<hatch> or are you running both on metal?
<huwshimi> hatch: Maybe I should rephrase the question. I have a branch on GitHub that I want to play with locally, how do I do that?
<hatch> git clone your fork
<hatch> git checkout your branch
<hatch> git clone <git repo url>
<hatch> git checkout <branch name>
<hatch> thaz it
<hatch> heh what was the last message you got?
<huwshimi_> hatch: Crashed again :(
<huwshimi_> hatch: when I checkout I get "error: pathspec 'safari-bugfixes' did not match any file(s) known to git."
<hatch> looking at your repo one sec
<huwshimi_> This is on an existing clone
<hatch> run `git branch -a` is the branch there?
<hatch> if not .... then `git fetch`
<huwshimi_> nope
<hatch> after the git fetch?
<huwshimi_> ah, yes!
<huwshimi_> hatch: Thanks!
<hatch> :) np
<hatch> huwshimi_ looks like you have some conflicts in your PR
<huwshimi_> hatch: Yeah, that's what I'm trying to fix :(
<hatch> alright well let me know if you need any help
<huwshimi_> hatch: Thanks, I think I just need to merge develop
<hatch> hmph, somehow I hit a keyboard shortcut to quit the channel
<Makyo> You are just having all sorts of problems.
<hatch> haha nah
<huwshimi_> hatch: Fixed the build issues
<hatch> cool
<rick_h_> hatch: lol, coolio
<hatch> huwshimi_ think you could rebase it down to a single commit?
<huwshimi_> sure
<hatch> you can keep the commit message with all the fix details
<hatch> but just to keep the develop branch clean
<huwshimi_> hatch: So what process should I follow to rebase it?
<hatch> rick_h_ is probably the best guy  to ask because you have a merge in there
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: which branch is this?
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: Mine: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/120
<rick_h_> looking
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: yea, don't merge develop if you don't need to before pushing up
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: There was a conflict with develop
<rick_h_> since that's your last commit I'd just rebase that away
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: ah, cool then
<rick_h_> then I'd have changed that commit message be 'resolve conflicts'
<rick_h_> so the goal is to rebase away the lint commit, change the message on the last one to "Resolve conflicts with develop"
<rick_h_> git rebase -i HEAD~~~~
<rick_h_> and change the lint to a `s` to squash sit
<rick_h_> then `git ammend` should let you change the commit message of the last point
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: Oh, don't we want this as one commit?
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: naw, I think it's safe
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: I mean you're fixing a series of bugs
<hatch> ok cool
<rick_h_> as long as it's sane it doesn't have to be one commit
<rick_h_> just don't need noise like 'lint'
<rick_h_> or 'prototype step 1' and such
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: http://dpaste.com/1606090/
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: so should be a conflict to resolve
<rick_h_> git status
<rick_h_> look for the files that are modified and noted
<huwshimi_> ah, completed
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: cool
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: "git: 'ammend' is not a git command."
<rick_h_> bah, old version of git. 
<rick_h_> git commit --ammend?
<huwshimi_> nope
<huwshimi_> this is just whatever version comes with Ubuntu I think
<huwshimi_> 13.10
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: git commit --amend -m "New commit message" ?
<huwshimi_> git version 1.8.3.2
 * rick_h_ is looking
<huwshimi_> What do I want that new commit message to be?
 * huwshimi_ doesn't know what we're trying to achieve here
<rick_h_> "Resolve conflicts with trunk" or the like vs "merge"
<huwshimi_> OK, that worked. Pushing up changes.
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: Pushing now fails: http://dpaste.com/1606119/
<rick_h_> git push origin safari-bugfixes -f
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: Is this correct? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/120
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: looking, looks crazy
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: give me a minute
<hatch> holy schmoly 
<rick_h_> hmm, git clone takes a while at 74k/s
<rick_h_> ugh, 77%
<rick_h_> go go go
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: Are you on your phone?
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: on my hotspot
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: going really slow atm :/ 
<rick_h_> I'm at a LUG meetup atm
<rick_h_> at 81%
<rick_h_> sorry, trying to pull down your branch and to see/verify that the extra commits don't dupe/etc
<rick_h_> but need to clone first and guess 50MB is heavy for my current signal strength
<rick_h_> yay, downloaded...working on the branches now
#juju-gui 2014-02-12
<huwshimi_> :)
<rick_h_> ah crap
<huwshimi_> uh oh
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: please go to your develop branch and do a sync from upstream develop
<rick_h_> and QA the changes per your expected 
<rick_h_> I accidently pushed the cleanup to juju develop and so it's in there now
<rick_h_> I'm running tests to make sure they're ok atm
<rick_h_> but I cherry-picked things and want to make sure the fixes are still good for the css/etc
<rick_h_> tests pass
<rick_h_> hatch: still around?
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: I think it's all good
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: k, the diff in the commits look good
<rick_h_> so going to call this closed
<rick_h_> sorry for the mess up
<rick_h_> my fault for trying to take a shortcut
<rick_h_> since my network bandwidth is a trickle atm
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: remind me next time we have a AU call to go through some techniques for helping with this
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: OK great, thanks!
<hatch> huwshimi_ I am 
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: ^
<rick_h_> hatch: can you verify that develop QA's ok for you in safari for the bugs mentioned? 
<hatch> sure 
<hatch> rick_h_ I was wondering if we could use merge --squash or there is also a merge which doesn't use a merge commit for CI merging into develop
<rick_h_> hatch: well he had 3 nice commits so I just updated develop, cherry picked the 3 revs, fixed on conflict
<hatch> right, I am asking in more general terms
<hatch> because we now get the 'real' commit and a merge commit
<rick_h_> but when I pushed I tried to push to a new branch on juju `git push juju safari-bugfix-cleanup` but it went straight to develop :/
<hatch> haha oops
<rick_h_> yea :/
<hatch> rick_h_ huwshimi_ qa looks good here 
<rick_h_> hatch: cool thanks for the check
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: thanks for the updates. If you get a chance to check if it helps the FF issue I'd appreciate it
<rick_h_> at least a yay/nay for fix so we can close the bug
<hatch> rick_h_ have you looked at the git merge --squash flag to see if we can use it and not rebase?
<hatch> and also use --ff
<hatch> to make it not create a merge commit
<hatch> just ideas - I don't reallly know if they will do what I think they do, but it would be cool if they did
<rick_h_> hatch: I want to, have not yet
<rick_h_> I know there's a pattern around this that's simple that we're missing but haven't had a chance to find it yet
<hatch> ok np just wanted to see if it was on  your radar
<hatch> the rebase seems to be causing peeps issues
<rick_h_> yea, definitely
<huwshimi_> rick_h_: I thought one of my other changes had fixed that bug, but it doesn't seem to be now (might be a different version of Firefox)
<hatch> the GUI actually runs very well with safari
<rick_h_> huwshimi_: k
<hatch> really fast and smooth
<hatch> huwshimi_ so do we now support Safari? 
<hatch> at least as far as the sandbox is concerned?
<huwshimi_> hatch: Nope, need to get the export working as well.
<hatch> ahh ok cool, so is that css card on the board done now too?
<huwshimi_> hatch: Yeah, I guess that one is done now. It's already landed :)
<hatch> cool, it'll be nice to support yet another browser
<hatch> well....nice for others...lol
<huwshimi_> hatch: Yeah, the testing matrix gets harder though
<hatch> yup yup
<rick_h_> adding support in CI should be pretty easy though
<rick_h_> frankban: morning
<frankban> morning rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> frankban: got time to chat this morning?
<frankban> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> frankban: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj3qusk9dek11oh8t82jcfo?authuser=1&hl=en
<bac> rick_h_: how's the jetlag?  looks like you were up early again.
<rick_h_> bac: yea, but this was intentional. Wanted to chat before I took the boy to day care
<rick_h_> bac: but yea, I'm still an early guy though 6am is best yet :)
<rick_h_> bac: when you get a sec wonder if we can chat. 
<bac> rick_h_: sure.  send me an invite
<rick_h_> bac: k, give me a couple min thanks
<rick_h_> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpi3hmf68o8olj07cmo27r64?authuser=1&hl=en
<hatch> so....systemd eh?
<rick_h_> yep, we'll see how that goes 
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> I'm not super educated on it, but it sure seems to me that upstart was the winnder technically
<hatch> winner
 * benji watches a 900K zip of the GUI charm being built in the browser.
<rick_h_> wooooo!
<hatch> benji right on! I'm a little jealous that you're working on that
<hatch> :D
<benji> :)
<benji> it's been fun; a little slower than I had hoped, but fun
<benji> now if I can just figure out this "RangeError: Offset is outside the bounds of the DataView" when the zip file is actually used, I'd be happy
<hatch> hmm that does sound like an odd one
<hatch> in other good news, you can now drop a zip onto the inspector too
<hatch> oop someone got pulled over
<hatch> has anyone ever 'played' Core Wars before?
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 8
<hatch___> does anyone know if we know what the series is once a charm has been deployed? The service model where I would expect it is absent - that could be because we don't populate it in the sandbox, but I'd like some confirmation that we have it before I spin up an env (if possible)
<hatch___> apparently my ghost is hanging around heh
<rick_h_> hatch___: hmm, well we have series info in the charm url? 
<rick_h_> hatch___: ah, but this is a local one I imagine?
<benji> hatch: I played around with core wars a little a long time ago
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1
<hatch> rick_h_ ahh right I can split the series out of the url, thanks I'll do that
<hatch> benji yeah? I was trying to figure it out last night....I don't understand why you wouldn't just set a bomb after you move forward every time then just wait for the other warrior to hit it
<bac> hey frankban, can you look at juju-deployer/charm.py for a sec?  at the end of _fetch_store_charm is he doing something clever or is it just a bug?
<bac> frankban: it looks like he means to 'return self.config' but isn't
<hatch> rick_h_ it looks like we handle the undefined default case in the databainding
<frankban> bac: looking
<hatch> databinding
<benji> hatch: I don't remember enough about it to make a cogent response :)
<hatch> so maybe we can do it
<hatch> banji oh haha gotcha
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but as a read. We don't have a way to write that or am I mistaken?
<bac> banji: when benji plays a banjo
<benji> heh
<hatch> rick_h_ sorry just looking now
<hatch> rick_h_ if the field is an input and it's '' then it returns it as null
<hatch> this is of course not possible with a checkbox
<rick_h_> hatch: interesting. maybe we're in better shape than we think then. 
<frankban> bac: it seems to me that line can be removed. it calls a property but I don't see any required side effects from that property
<rick_h_> so we need to do something to test that null gets to an unset into the api call to core
<bac> frankban: ok, but the _fetch_charm_store doesn't return anything.
<hatch> right, you can see the code in utils:_getElementsValuesMapping()
<hatch> sorry views/utils.js:_getElementsValuesMapping()
<frankban> bac: it does not seems the caller really needs it to return something
<rick_h_> hatch: cool, can you file a bug along those lines with the info you've got there?
<rick_h_> and we can look into it
<bac> frankban: i'd be more confident monkeying around with it if the method were tested...  :(
<hatch> what's the title of the bug?
<hatch> :)
<hatch> unfortunately launchpad doesn't really have a 'task' bug type :)
<rick_h_> hatch: juju gui doens't use juju unset for config updates 
<frankban> bac: agreed
<hatch> sounds good
<rick_h_> hatch: and put the notes in there and we can see what the actual diff needs to be to make it work. 
<hatch> well we'll need some type of UI element for the checkboxes regardless
<hatch> but that might be ok...
<rick_h_> hatch: well, can a checkbox be undefined? I think that's a big nuts
<rick_h_> I mean it's a boolean
<rick_h_>  /big/bit
<hatch> if you define a config option as a boolean but don't give a default is it then undefined?
<rick_h_> I think it should be a lint error tbh
<hatch> marcoceppi ^ 
<rick_h_> hatch: link to the bug when it's up and I'll send the email back to the thread so they can watch it
<hatch> rick_h_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1279414
<_mup_> Bug #1279414: The Juju GUI doesn't use juju unset for config updates <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279414>
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks
<hatch> jujugui can someone help me out with a regex to extract the series from "cs:precise/my-charm-name-12" ? I'm using splits right now but it's kind of ugly
<benji> hatch: you rang?
<benji> :)
<rick_h_> lol, the charm model already has code to do this I thought
<rick_h_> but benji is regex master
<hatch> haha
<hatch> rick_h_ I can look
<hatch> rick_h_ doesn't look like it. The charm model has a series attribute, the service one does not
 * marcoceppi reads back
<hatch> marcoceppi see bug #1279414 as well plz
<marcoceppi> hatch: rick_h_ in the proposal, only int and string can be undefined
<_mup_> Bug #1279414: The Juju GUI doesn't use juju unset for config updates <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279414>
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: cool, that makes sense then
<marcoceppi> I explicitly stated that booleans must remain with a default of a boolean, or lint will throw an error
<hatch> ok so then we are in a pretty good spot
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: we've got a bug to verify and update to support the idea of unset. 
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: so we'd ask that the policy not change until we can get it all setup. Next week probably
<hatch> marcoceppi can a field be 'null' or are 'null' and unset the same?
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: that's fine
<marcoceppi> hatch: unset is just juju reverting to the default value
<marcoceppi> so a default of null (python None) is a valid default for a configuration option
<hatch> and so is an empty string?
<marcoceppi> hatch: no, empty string is not None
<hatch> I mean, it's a valid value
<marcoceppi> hatch: correct
<marcoceppi> default: "" is no problem, because you can juju set cfg=""
<hatch> rick_h_ ^ so this means we need a separate UI element for 'reset' :/
<marcoceppi> but you can't ever run juju set cfg=None
<hatch> ahh our issue is that the UI does not let you set anything other than an empty string 
<rick_h_> hatch: well, it's what we're doing already though based on what you're saying. We need to test it and see what we're doing.
<hatch> so right now we consider an empty string to be null
<marcoceppi> so, that's why the policy in proof has always done strict type checking, if it's a string the default must be a string. Some charmers, *cough* james *cough* use default: null in charms to test if a config has been set, etc. Now that we have juju unset you can actually revert to a None (if it's the default value) so we're amending the rules to keep these people happy
<hatch> rick_h_ right but from what I'm seeing here is that we are doing it incorrectly
<rick_h_> hatch: because if we're already setting to null and no one's complained so far I kind of wonder how much is 'theoritical'
<rick_h_> hatch: right
<hatch> so we need a reset button :(
<marcoceppi> Really each option should essentially have a reset to default, which would invoke either juju unset or some other fashion to put the value back to the default for that config option
<hatch> marcoceppi right, that's just easier said than trying to find some UI to do that :D
<marcoceppi> haha ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: hangout on the way
<marcoceppi> hatch: rick_h_ I can definintely keep the proof rules as it for now, but charms already exist with None defaults and it hasn't really messed up much
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: right, cool
<hatch> rick link? my phone answered it
<rick_h_> hatch: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjdqgqe3robu1q9isu6kr2o?hl=en
<marcoceppi> there's just no way to put it back to None
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: gotcha
<bac> hazmat: you around? Could you review https://codereview.appspot.com/52600045 (juju-deployer) when you get a chance?
<rick_h_> bac: he's on vaca this week still I believe so might not hear back until next week
<bac> rick_h_: ok.  well if i don't hear back by EoD i'll move my card out of the way, somewhere
<rick_h_> bac: k, maybe get a review from frankban if he's able to at least get a sanity check
<rick_h_> bac: and then it's just a landing issue?
<bac> sure
<bac> frankban: ^^
<bac> frankban: i was also going to ask for a review of juju-gui charm https://codereview.appspot.com/61510051.  trivial change.
<bac> frankban: but if you're eod i'll get someone else to look at it
<frankban> bac: sure, I'll look at it, EOD in 50
<bac> thanks frankban.  note there are two: charm and deployer
 * bac lunches
<hatch> benji hey so were you going to get me that regex? ;)
<benji> hatch: I guess it turned out we didn't have a funciton to do that then.  Let's see... is the string always of that form?  I.e., is the "cs:" prefix always there?
<hatch> yep
<hatch> thanks :)
<benji> hatch: > 'cs:precise/my-charm-name-12'.match(/[^:]*(?=\/)/)[0]
<benji> 'precise'
<hatch> nice :) now I wish I knew why that worked
<hatch> :)
<hatch> not anything before the :
<benji> if JS had look-behind assertions it would have been a little simpler
<benji> hatch: here's the explanation
<rick_h_> [^:]* - find anything not a : and eat it up
<rick_h_> ah, benji with the notes 
<benji> rick_h_: I was just setting up your explanation
<hatch> lol
<benji> [^:] means anything not a colon ([abc] means any of a b or c, the carat after the opening bracket means "not")
<benji> * means zero or more, of course
<benji> and then (?=XXX) is a forwar assertion that the next thing is XXX (but that next thing isn't included in the match)
<benji> for XXX we want a forward slash, but it has to be escaped otherwise we would be ending the regex, so we have \/
<benji> hatch: make sense?
<hatch> it does thank!
<hatch> s
<hatch> I just don't write enough regex to get decent at it :)
<benji> they're a little like APL, writing them isn't that hard once you get used to it, reading them is the real challenge
<benji> here's some lunch time APL for all you fine folks out there: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4
<hatch> haha oh boy APL
<frankban> bac: https://codereview.appspot.com/61510051/ done
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/123 . anyone available? thanks!
<hatch> I'll take it
<hatch> take one
<rick_h_> frankban: looking
<frankban> hatch, rick_h_: thank you
<frankban> bac: both reviews done. EOD have a nice evening
<rick_h_> have a good night frankban 
<hatch> rick_h_ looks like selenium failed the safari tests
<rick_h_> hatch: ah cool
<hatch> and it's a full on blizzard here :/
<rick_h_> hatch: :P
<hatch> I WAS going to go work elsewhere today
<hatch> not worth it now
<hatch> lol
<hatch> did you guys see the backup subordinate charm? Looks pretty cool
<rick_h_> heard of it but not checked it out yet
<hatch> I'll have to put some more time into it, but it -looks- like you can add it to any charm and if the charm is configured, will back it's contents up
<rick_h_> hmm "attemped to assign to read only property"
<rick_h_> is the failure that caused it to go boom
<hatch> rick_h_ what's the full error message?
<hatch> er
<hatch> line it's on
<hatch> sorry brain fade
<rick_h_> hatch: bah, closed it. It's a pain to time the video at the right spot to get it
<hatch> is it around the XHR stuff?
<rick_h_> sec
<hatch> sorry :)
 * rick_h_ is going to feel like he needs to get an air if we support safari
<rick_h_> "must cull removed services from the existing list"
<rick_h_> assets/muodles.js line 8
<rick_h_> "attempted to assign to readonly property"
<rick_h_> from test_environment_view.js 1430
<rick_h_> hatch: ^
<hatch> looking
<hatch> what the heck...
<hatch> let me try and run the test suite in safari
<hatch> give me a couple mins
<rick_h_> k, all good. I'm moving the card back todo for now. I wanted to see if they would pass but not atm
<hatch> rick_h_ I can reproduce, just trying to figure out the safari inspector to see how a custom var is readonly
<hatch> the safari inspector is actually pretty cool 
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, should be close to chrome as it's webkitt based
<hatch> all pretty colours and such lol
<hatch> no it's entirely different odly enough
<rick_h_> oh, it used to be close 
<rick_h_> oh well, shows how long it's been since I played on a mac
<rick_h_> resolutoin on an air kind of stinks :/
<hatch> yeah, I'm guessing they might upgrade it on the next update...but then it'll take a battery life hit and be hard to choose the MBP13" 
<hatch> I think that's why they haven't updated it
<rick_h_> the xps 13 has 1920 and hours of battery life
<hatch> because the MBP13" is really just a big air
<hatch> I've never come anywhere close to Dell's advertised battery life
<rick_h_> was just looking at reviews
<rick_h_> so they were review results but yea
<rick_h_> not "rick hard at work" results
<hatch> haha yeah, this MBP battery life is garbage
<hatch> they do the tests 'playing video' which this thing lasts almost 11H on a charge
<hatch> open IRC? 5h
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I think it's the wifi
<hatch> anyways - I see the problem
<hatch> it's that we are trying to assign a value to a property which is undefined
<rick_h_> cool, well no rush. Just was curious
<rick_h_> lol, go us
<hatch> so 'undefined' is read-only in strict mode
<hatch> rick_h_ I'll add the details to the card and then get to fixing it after this local charm stuff
<rick_h_> hatch: cool. Yea it's lower priority but seems we're almost there so would be cool to have 
<hatch> rick_h_ updated with details
<hatch> looks like it's the only test failure though
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks
<hatch> so yay
<rick_h_> well it only ran some 48% of the tests before stopping
<rick_h_> hatch: did the rest run for you?
<hatch> rick_h_ yes it completed the run and it was the only failure
<rick_h_> hatch: oh, very cool then
<hatch> took about 50s
<rick_h_> like I was saying, we're darn close
<rick_h_> yay
<hatch> which is the fastest of any browser
<hatch> impressive
<rick_h_> hmm, 13" air looks nice except for resolution. 
<hatch> yeah that's what drove me into the Pro line....then the 13" pro was overpriced imho, so... yeah
<hatch> save the money and defer the OSX work to huw brad or I :)
<rick_h_> heh, I don't like not being able to test/qa/support
<rick_h_> makes me feel icky
<rick_h_> but yea, it'd be a second laptop. Not going to go there full time so it's almost like having a tablet around
<rick_h_> something to load/qa once in a while and requires fitting in the backpack with everything else
<rick_h_> ok, running off. early mornings still here. Have fun all. Thanks for looking into that hatch 
<hatch> have a good one
<bac> jujugui: what is our stance wrt to MaaS support?  there is one MaaS-specific juju constraint that i'm on the fence whether the GUI should support or not. thoughts?
<hatch> bac can you use the gui on maas?
<hatch> like deploy services and the like?
<bac> hatch: unsure
<hatch> hmm who would know...
<bac> i've never played with maas
<hatch> yeah that makes two of us
 * bac doesn't have a garage full of hardware
 * bac doesn't have a garage
<hatch> hazmat are you around?
<bac> hazmat is supposedly out until monday
<hatch> ohh ok, umm 
<bac> hatch: i'm inclined to just leave it out until proven we need it
<hatch> is it harder to add in later?
<hatch> I just asked in #juju-dev
<hatch> bac looks like marcoceppi does/has so it's probably a good idea to include it
<marcoceppi> bac: hatch we're using it in orangebox, so it'd be good to include
<bac> hatch: it is just a matter of adding 'tags' to ALLOWED_CONSTRAINTS
<bac> alrighty, i'll throw it in.
<hatch> marcoceppi am I supposed to know what orangebox is? I just think Halflife :)
<bac> hatch, marcoceppi: on second thought i will not include tag support now and here is why:
<hatch> oh halflife 
<bac> there is an outstanding issue with juju gui in that it expects constraints to be a comma-separated list whereas it should be space-separated.  the tag list is comma-separated.  so we can't support them until the GUI constraints parser is fixed.  i may take that up this afternoon.  but until then it would blow up
<hatch> ahh ok
<rick_h_> bac: what's the constraint?
<bac> tags=a,b,c
<rick_h_> yea, if it's something we can support easily then we should. I think it's used to help demo juju installing openstack
<bac> rick_h_: like  i said, it'll be easy once we stop being dumb
<rick_h_> bac: ok, then yea. Let's file a bug on the maas constraint and make that a follow up
<rick_h_> if we've got fixes for the more common uses then let's get that out. 
<bac> rick_h_: alternatively i can add it to the constraint parsing bug.  can be done easily at the same time
<rick_h_> bac: sounds good
<bac> support for the other tags is landing now
<rick_h_> I just want to make sure we've got it noted before your EOD so we don't lose track with you gone 
<bac> added to card
<hatch> pfft
<hatch> functional js is da bomb
<hatch> holy does it make testing easy...tedious but easy :)
<benji> jujugui: how do I get version 1.18.0 (or greater) of juju? (so I can deploy local charms)
<hatch> benji 1.17.3
<hatch> has it
<hatch> what version are you using?
<benji> so the error message the GUI generates is wrong?  "Your version of Juju does not support local charm uploads. Please use at least version 1.18.0."
<benji> 1.16.5
<hatch> benji no the 1.17.x series is the dev releases
<hatch> so that says that because that's going to be the first stable release with it
<hatch> ok so you need to add the dev ppa of juju
<benji> ah (man, I hate that versioning scheme: "no, you're not as cool as the kernel, you don't get to do even/odd")
<hatch> so that you can upgrade
<hatch> lol node also does the even odd thing
<hatch> you can also build from source which is really easy, but adding the ppa is easier :)
<hatch> you can also switch back and forth using apt easy
<benji> hatch: do you have a pointer to the ppa?  or a pointer to the pointer?
<hatch> benji let me shell into my server and find out
<hatch> one sec
<hatch> ok maybe it's odd
<hatch> off
<hatch> it'll be a couple minutes now
<hatch> lol
<hatch> sorry
<benji> no rush, thanks
<hatch> hmm now that it's on I can't ssh into it :/ bleh
<benji> :(
<benji> I'll try my Google fu.
<hatch> it got stuck on the grub loader
<benji> ppa:juju/devel
<hatch> benji try http://ppa.launchpad.net/juju/devel/ubuntu
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> :)
<hatch> sorry something happened took me a bit to get it straightened out
<hatch> not sure why it was so messed 
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/253926/error-invalid-options-specification-options-staging-type
<jcastro> anyone know what's up with this?
<bac> rick_h_: i've moved my juju-deployer card to 'landing' since it got a good review from frankban and hazmat will land it if he approves.
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<rick_h_> jcastro: looking, staging is a config flag
<rick_h_> jcastro: wonder if something is up in the type of the default value on that or something
<rick_h_> hmm, actually staging is removed now. 
<bac> jcastro: that question is a year old.  i'd guess it is invalid now.
<rick_h_> oh heh! I thought it was just yesterday. Missed the year
<bac> a year and a day
<rick_h_> jcastro: so yea, that's old, and the config issues there don't apply any more. 
<bac> jujugui: i'm done today.  see (some of you) on monday.
<rick_h_> bac: have a good weekend!
<hatch> cya bac
<Makyo> Need a pre-push hook.
<rick_h_> Makyo: yea
<rick_h_> Makyo: there's also an issue as I introduced a lint error helping with huw's branch stuff last night so part of it is my fault :/
<Makyo> rick_h_, oh, in browser-tabview?
<rick_h_> Makyo: frankban's branch has a fix for it but didn't get landed
<rick_h_> Makyo: yes
<Makyo> rick_h_, alright, thanks.
<rick_h_> Makyo: yea, sorry about that. 
<hatch> Makyo you should be able to set up an alias for yourself :)
<Makyo> hatch, yeah. Though it sounds like there are hooks for that in newer versions.  Or I could use pre-commit
<hatch> pre-commit might be irritating if you ever commit wip's
<Makyo> Yeah.
<hatch> one...more....test
<Makyo> Woo.  jujugui small position branch: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/124
<hatch> w000
<hatch> Makyo I can do the review in a bit if noone else gets to it first
<hatch> just trying to get mine finished up
<Makyo> hatch, cool, no big deal.
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/125 plz and thanks
<hatch> huwshimi morning
<Makyo> hatch, on it.
<hatch> thanks
<Makyo> hatch, see the changes to browser-tabview in either frankban's or my PR to get CI to pass.
<hatch> jujugui new critical bug regression https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1279550
<Makyo> Once the first lands, the others won't have diff/conflict
<_mup_> Bug #1279550: Changing service units disables input field <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279550>
<hatch> Makyo ohh ok I'll add that to my version as well
<hatch> bad bad pplz
<huwshimi> Makyo: What did I break?
<Makyo> huwshimi, nothing, I think?  Just a lint problem with 84 char line.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: my fault when I did the bad merge last night
<huwshimi> Ah
<Makyo> hatch, will get to review in a second. Dog problems, gotta walk it off.
<rick_h_> hatch: create an urgent card and we can take a look tomorrow. Should be something small/simple I'd imagine. 
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks for catching
<hatch> rick_h_ already did
<hatch> :)
<hatch> rick_h_ this is the third time this has regressed
<hatch> we need more tests lol
<hatch> Makyo sure no rush
<rick_h_> hatch: +1
<hatch> ok now to fix this test failure 
<hatch> at about 20% I noticed that I had been working all afternoon on battery power
<hatch> heh
<hatch> Makyo ohh it's trunk that's broken not my branch
<hatch> ok I'll wait until yours lands
<hatch> EOD'ing for a bit, will bbiab
<hatch> all the pictures of NC look like it does here :)
<rick_h_> of NC?
<hatch> north carolina
<hatch> rick_h_ ^
<hatch> I think we have 5" of snow today
<hatch> they say people are just leaving their cars on the freeway... my question... why did you get on the freeway haha?
#juju-gui 2014-02-13
<Makyo> hatch, they don't have infrastructure to deal with it, and have to get home somehow :P
<Makyo> rick_h_, http://www.buzzfeed.com/passantino/potentially-catastrophic-ice-storm-bears-down-on-the-south
<hatch> Makyo they should have stayed home
<hatch> I remember I was in Toronto once and looked at the news and was like .....nope, staying at the office
<Makyo> hatch, the city would've shut down in a place where the community would have a hard time with a city being shut down.
<hatch> that sounds like a recursive problem
<Makyo> hatch, you live in a place with infrastructure to support the city shutting down, right?  You've got the will and the way to stock up on what you need to deal with a snowstorm, whereas the south is lacking both of those.
<Makyo> Nevermind the whole problem of local and county level governments fighting with each other and screwing over departments of transportation, as with what happened in Atlanta.
<hatch> yeah that's true that's true
<hatch> ive been stranded in a car before, it's no fun, definitely not something you want to do if you can avoid it
<hatch> now I'm trying to decide if I should buy this humble bundle https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly
<hatch> Makyo if you enjoy card games you should check out hearthstone, its actually pretty good
<Makyo> I've been hearing good things about it, yeah
<Makyo> Ooo, Psychonauts.
<hatch> Ive been playing the beta, I haven't spent any $ yet, but so far it's pretty enjoyable
<hatch> haha yeah
<hatch> heh it just glitched
<hatch> Makyo think you'll get your branch landed and mine reviewed tonight?
<hatch> I can never remember when your EOD is :)
<Makyo> hatch, Was an hour ago, but I'm usually around.  QAing your branch now.
<hatch> ohh ok so your EOD is an hour after mine, I can remember that I think :)
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> Makyo since your branch landed is there a way I can re-trigger the CI in github?
<Makyo> hatch, yes, hold on.
<hatch> I know I can if it fails the :shipit: CI....but not the pre-shipit....afaict
<Makyo> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/docs/continuous-integration.rst#helpful-tips
<hatch> ahh I gota log in and do it manually
<Makyo> The value you would use is origin/pr/125/merge
<Makyo> Uh, and then add ac omment saying it passes
<hatch> ok sounds good
<hatch> too bad we can't do a "rerun ci" :) comment
<rick_h_> patches welcome :P
<hatch> bastard!
<hatch> lol
<hatch> manually triggereded
<Makyo> :repeat_one:
<hatch> haha yup
<hatch> I gota go shovel my parents driveway soon...ugh it's over 2x as big as mine and mine took 45mins 
<hatch> so....much....snow
<hatch> if we could reduce the http requests made in our CI we could probably cut a HUGE amount of time off of it
<rick_h_> yea
<hatch> all those 404's and the like
<hatch> I wonder why it's so slow
<hatch> sauce labs must be throttling it or something
<hatch> stackoverflow.... 36M pageviews/day, 334M SQL queries, 23 servers. 
<hatch> "...strive to maintain 50ms..."
<hatch> wowzers
<rick_h_> wow, every pageview averages 10 queries?
<rick_h_> seems like a lot for that many pageviews. You'd think you could cache/etc some to cut that down
<hatch> yeah I'm not sure about that
<hatch> it's very odd that they could do 10 queries per pageview and still get a 50ms response time
<hatch> heh
<hatch> http://nickcraver.com/blog/2013/11/22/what-it-takes-to-run-stack-overflow/
<hatch> SQL servers have 384 GB of memory with 1.8TB of SSD storage
<hatch> HAHAHA
<hatch> 384GB of memory
<hatch> how the heck
<hatch> 11IIS webservers....they could probably use half if they used nginx :P
<hatch___> rick_h_ will ci run with a :shipit: if I had to manually trigger the first test?
<hatch___> I ask because it doesn't look like it is
<rick_h_> hatch___: yea, :shipit: runs any time regardless just by you hitting it
<hatch___> hmm it didn't, I deleted the accepted message in hopes it'll run 
 * rick_h_ goes to look
<rick_h_> the only thing that blocks a shipit is if it has a 'merge request accepted' message already
<rick_h_> so yea, it's running right now
<rick_h_> you're good
<hatch___> it is?
<rick_h_> yesa
<rick_h_> http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui-merge/
<rick_h_> http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui-merge/117/
<rick_h_> origin/125/head
<hatch___> very odd I don't see it
<hatch___> http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/ in the list on the left
<rick_h_> right, there's two jobs
<rick_h_> one for pull request tests
<rick_h_> and one for the merge/shipit tests
<rick_h_> they're different because the merge one triggers the api to merge if it succeeds
<hatch___> ohh shoot then it was probably running already
<rick_h_> while the test one does not, it's pushing back that the tests passed to the pull request
<rick_h_> yes
<hatch___> my bad
<rick_h_> all good
<hatch___> I hope it doesn't merge it in twice now
<rick_h_> it'll handle/blow up itself
<rick_h_> no, it'll be cool
<hatch___> oh good good
<hatch___> phew
<hatch___> :)
<hatch___> well now I know
<rick_h_> yea, everything has the two jobs. normal and -merge
<hatch___> kind of makes sense
<hatch___> I just never thought of it before
<rick_h_> hmm, failing IE tests?
<rick_h_> hatch___: looks like there's an IE issue with your branch
<rick_h_> see https://saucelabs.com/jobs/12ebdad9a20a429a96f161842e9157d0
<rick_h_> hatch___: mess with it tomorrow
<rick_h_> it's way past EOD, get out of here
<hatch___> yup thanks
<hatch___> haha i'm playing hearthstone as well
<rick_h_> k, cool then
<hatch___> looks like i'm gona lose this match 
<rick_h_> you can blame me :)
<hatch___> lol
<frankban> morning dimitern: I see that the charmsHandler parses the revision file in order to fetch the "bundle" revision (falling back to an obsolete meta.revision). How is the case where no revision file is present handled?
<dimitern> frankban, morning, in a meeting - will reply a bit later
<frankban> dimitern: cool thanks np
<frankban> ok so I guess the logic is in PrepareLocalCharmUpload. I guess revision is what found in the revision file or 0. Then if revision <= the max revision found in the db for that charm id, revision is set to maxRevision + 1
<dimitern> frankban, sorry, i'm back
<dimitern> frankban, yeah, the revision from the charm is respected, but at the end an unique one is chosen, depending on what charms are in state already
 * dimitern wonders when exactly did the revision file got obsolete
<frankban> heh, thanks dimitern 
<hatch> rick_h_ so IE11 gives totally different failures than IE10, so I'm downloading Win 8 with IE10  now
<rick_h_> hatch: k
<hatch> it looks like the failures are because the version of YUI we use doesn't consider IE11 IE
<rick_h_> lovely
<hatch> hopefully an upgrade will fix that
<rick_h_> well, that'll be part of updating for IE11 work. 
<rick_h_> yea
<hatch> although I'm starting to get a little skeptical of YUI's development :/
<rick_h_> how so?
<rick_h_> they were updating promises in the last sprint. I figured you'd be happy :)
<hatch> well it seems to me that they are focusing more on Pure and other Yahoo projects than YUI
<hatch> the progress on YUI has been very slow
<hatch> modern.ie is pretty cool....just finished downloading the image...will see if it works :)
<hatch> I remember the hoops we had to jump through to run various versions of IE
<benji> hatch: bad news: I think we have to scrap the "drop a directory to deploy a charm" feature.
<benji> It turns out that browser's completely ignore symbolic links when dropping files, which many charms depend on (the GUI charm included)
 * hatch ragequits
<rick_h_> ah crap
<hatch> benji what if you symlink a zip file and just drop it? What happens then?
<benji> hatch: I don't understand the question.  Do you mean create a zip with a symlink in it?
<hatch> benji no I mean I'm wondering if it's an issue with the folders or an issue with symlinks in general
<hatch> so take a .zip of a charm and create a symlink to it
<hatch> drag and drop that symlink, what does it do
<benji> hatch: I don't know what that does, but I don't see how it applies to this situation.
<hatch> well in order to file a bug with chrome we need to know if it's actually an issue with chrome or an issue with the zip lib
<benji> hatch: it is chrome, when a directory containing symlinks is dropped the symlinks are not represented in the datastructures (only real files and directories)
<hatch> cool the modernie vm's work
<hatch> ohh ok cool, can you file a bug with chrome or would you like me to?
<benji> (and I just tried dropping a symlink to a zip and it is the same as dropping the zip itself)
<hatch> ohh ok so it's a combination of a directory and symlinks then
<benji> well, not quite; I suspect if you drop a group of files and symlinks only the files will be recognized
<benji> for the link-to-zip example the browser never sees the symlink, just the contents of the zip
<hatch> would you be able to do a bit of qa'ing and create a detailed bug report?
<hatch> it's a story I think we would still like so we need them to fix it :) or at least monitor the status of the issue
<rick_h_> is this true of ff as well benji ?
<benji> rick_h_: FF doesn't support enough of these new-ish APIs for this to work anyway
<benji> IOW, I don't know :)
<hatch> rick_h_ I am able to reproduce the test failure in Win 8 IE10 so will get on fixing it now
<rick_h_> benji: ok, then yea. Let's hit the stop button if we cna't support it. 
<rick_h_> benji: not sense spinning our wheels 
<rick_h_> benji: but thanks for taking it through and getting it as far as we can. It would be something cool to have. We should note where things stopped for future reference
<hatch> wait, I get a totally different test failure
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> do we know what OS sauce labs IE is running on?
<hatch> er
<hatch> 7 or 8
<rick_h_> hatch: win7 and ie10
<hatch> damn
<rick_h_> hatch: I think, check the browser.py file in tests
<rick_h_> frankban: how does this effect your current/recent work? ^
<benji> hatch: your hunch was a good one; dopping a set of files, one of which is a symlink works (i.e., the symlink is represented in the browser as a file with the contents of the pointed-to file), but when the directory containing those files is dropped, the symlink is missing from the set of files
<benji> I'll look to see if this bug has been reported in Chrome yet.
<hatch> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list
<hatch> benji thanks.....this is unfortunate :(
<frankban> rick_h_: reading
<rick_h_> hatch: benji frankban time for a hangout? I want to chat if there's another way to cover the use case
<benji> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> hop in the staundup hangout please
<frankban> rick_h_: sure, just a minute to read
<frankban> rick_h_: ready when you want
<rick_h_> frankban: cool, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0?authuser=1
<rick_h_> benji: ^
<benji> rick_h_: my machine froze, one second
<hatch> *sigh* IE testing
<hatch> test broken....put a debugger.....test fixed
<rick_h_> if it wasn't for IE you wouldn't be able to be a Web Development Engineer, just "Web Dude" 
<hatch> lol...actually I'm a Web Master, I've had enough years experience copying files via FTP and doing folder based version control
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> hatch: if you're getting different errors in win7 and win8 we should try to see if we can make both pass ok
<rick_h_> maybe add both to CI if they're acting that different for IE10 :/
<hatch> rick_h_ yep I'm fixing the test in Win 8 right now....it's a stupid failure, the widget positioning is off, so I am changing the assertion to a range
<rick_h_> ugh, how far off? e.g. does it look right in real life to the user?
<hatch> we need to get in touch with someone to find out which version if IE we are supporting
<hatch> 2px-ish, it changes every run
<rick_h_> k, well right now we're doing IE10
<rick_h_> that should be regardless of win7 or 8
<hatch> yeah, I'm not even sure you can get IE10 in windows 8 though
<hatch> I think it auto updates
<hatch> at least it did for me...
<hatch> I'm fixing the test regardless....but curious
<rick_h_> ugh, ok. Yea, I mean the goal is to get IE11 support in, but it's after wrapping up local charms/relation lines, and starting inspector on left 
<makyo_> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> Much better.
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> Makyo: can you run the standup? I've got the IS meeting and will try to hop over before the end
<Makyo> Yep, sure thing.
<hatch> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> benji ^
<hatch> benji when you get around to filing that chrome bug can you link it plz so I can star it
<hatch> that's two chrome bugs in a week....jeesh!
<hatch> we are bleeding edge yo!
<hatch> Makyo I ended up picking this up https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly last night
<rick_h_> standup over?
<hatch> rick_h_ yup, redo?
<rick_h_> hatch: naw, I'll add notes for tomorrow. 
<hatch> ok
<hatch> rick_h_ did you create the juju-core card in Project 1?
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, it's realted and we're not tracking any more. It's something we can work on/do
<rick_h_> so moved it out of tracking and into todo
<hatch> ok it's not supported by juju-core right now 
<rick_h_> right, the card is to add support
<rick_h_> to core
<hatch> ok I'll put frankban's head on it
<rick_h_> well if benji or someone else wants to hack on it they can :)
<hatch> oh I didn't know anyone else had enough juju-core experience
<rick_h_> meh, we've got to learn and get more
<hatch> we should have a lesson to get more of us up to speed
<hatch> a 1 week sprint in Hawaii to get us up to speed on it :P
<rick_h_> heh, feel free to submit it...on a day while I'm away on holiday
<hatch> lol
<jcastro_> rick_h_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1279873
<_mup_> Bug #1279873: Bundle deploy instructions still refer to beta PPA <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279873>
<jcastro_> we need this one fixed before EOM too
<rick_h_> jcastro_: yea, I'm waiting to see if it's in universe or gets to main 
<rick_h_> jcastro_: because in trusty the stable ppa isnt' needed any more either right?
<rick_h_> guess we cna just roll with it
<jcastro_> correct
<jcastro_> it won't matter if it's in main/universe for the end user as both are enabled by defaulty
<jcastro_> just not installed by default
<rick_h_> k
<hatch> wow time warner is buying comcast? wow yet another huge hit to net neutrality 
<hatch> http://gizmodo.com/the-40-best-tweets-about-the-comcast-time-warner-cable-1522034013 lol
<benji> git help: I tried "git push juju archived-drag-and-drop-directory-to-deploy-charm" to push my branch to the main project but it complained about the branch name (error: src refspec archived-drag-and-drop-directory-to-deploy-charm does not match any.)  Any ideas?
<hatch> benji did you create the branch first?
<hatch> git push origin current_branch:refs/heads/branch_to_create
<hatch> that's what grb runs to create the remote branch 
<benji> hatch: nope; something like "git branch juju NAME-OF-BRANCH"
<hatch> but for you origin will be your fork (likely)
<rick_h_> origin == juju
<hatch> yeah that won't create the remote branch
<benji> "git push juju current_branch:refs/heads/archived-drag-and-drop-directory-to-deploy-charm" results in the same error
<rick_h_> git push 
<hatch> git push <remote-name> <local-branch-name>:<remote-branch-name>
<rick_h_> git push  <REMOTENAME> <LOCALBRANCHNAME>:<REMOTEBRANCHNAME> 
<benji> ah, push; trying that
<rick_h_> benji: ^
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> https://help.github.com/articles/pushing-to-a-remote
<hatch> apparently the new Windows 7 vm I just started thinks that I have an HP printer
<hatch> I wonder if I send pictures to it where they will get printed out too
<hatch> lol
<benji> that worked; thanks guys
<hatch> :) np, git is an odd duck
<hatch> but you can pretty much do whatever you want if you know the commands hah
<benji> I continue to belive that git has more power than I want.
<benji> oh, and the UI sucks
<hatch> true....and true
<hatch> although...git is just a db....so it really needs an ORM....like GRB (which I use)
<hatch> er....ORM-like-tool
<rick_h_> benji: it gets to be like vim, you find the 11% you use 
<hatch> 11%? That's pretty specific :)
<benji> except that I like power in my editor
<benji> hatch: he thinks internally in fractions and converts to percentages for presentation; he uses 1/9th of vim
<hatch> haha
<hatch> rick_h_ u so smart
<hatch> son-of-a, I get no failures in WIn 7 IE10
<hatch> well I'll push my changes and see what happens
<rick_h_> jujugui machine view run through with UX 8:30am est tomorrow if anyone can/wants to make it
<hatch> oh balls that's early
<hatch> what's the current time in EST?
<rick_h_> 12:14
<hatch> (as a international company we should really deal in UTC)
<rick_h_> yea, we should but I fail
<hatch> ok 7:30 for me, not so bad, I thought it was 2H
<rick_h_> I've got to learn
<hatch> haha so'k I'll let it pass.....this time
<rick_h_> heh
<hatch> rick_h_ send me an invite i'll be there
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<hatch> wth I think sauce labs is broken or something
<hatch> incredibly frustrating
<rick_h_> hatch: port forward and run make test-server locally and use the 'start a sauce instance' to debug from sauce?
<hatch> rick_h_ do you know how I may run our unit tests using sauce labs on IE 10?
<hatch> heh 
<rick_h_> hatch: :)
<hatch> are there docs somewhere?
<rick_h_> no, they're kind of custom
<rick_h_> hatch: I use https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sauce-launcher/mmcebionhdleomnkegjcoadpghnmcebl
<rick_h_> and launch a sauce instance of the right machine type
<rick_h_> then in that remote window go to http://yourhomeip:8888 (you setup port forward from your router to your dev machine)
<rick_h_> and you can control the sauce machine and run the tests/debug your local running instance
<hatch> ohh yeah that's not going to work unfortunately....my router is a pos and won't let internal connections no matter what I do
<rick_h_> hatch: then run it from an ec2 instance?
<rick_h_> or something
<hatch> maybe I can spin up a ec2 instance
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> ugh I hate it when tooling gets in my way
<rick_h_> just remember in ec2 you have to expose the port in the security group
<rick_h_> time to router upgrade 
<hatch> it's also the modem
<hatch> no can do
<hatch> hmm it's not accepting the juju-gui creds from the wiki
<rick_h_> hatch: right, what I do is set it up to send all traffic thorugh and put my own router right inside the one given to me
<hatch> ohh I see do a DMZ to your own router
<hatch> yeah I should do that
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I don't trust their routers they make me have
<hatch> well mine is definitely a pos
<hatch> great the sauce launcher thing won't accept the creds
 * hatch flips desk
<rick_h_> hmm, sec
<hatch> it's ok i'm doing it through the actual sauce labs website
<hatch> now
<rick_h_> k
<rick_h_> yea, seems it doesn't like the password from the extension now
<hatch> wow ec2 really likes to hide what the username is on these instances hey?
<rick_h_> ubuntu
<rick_h_> always ubuntu?
<rick_h_> or you mean the dns names?
<hatch> rick_h_ well their documentation says ec2-user
<hatch> apparently it's different for every distro, but there is no documentation to that effect
<hatch> *sigh* cannot connect to the ec2 instance
<rick_h_> hatch: you opened the port?
<rick_h_> in the security group?
<hatch> yeah it seems the entire instance crashed
<hatch> it kicked me out of ssh
<hatch> and now I can't get back in lol
<hatch> today is not my day haha
<hatch> ok trying with a new image
<hatch> 3rd time is the charm!
<rick_h_> hatch: you know there's official ubuntu images you should use right?
<rick_h_> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<hatch> I just picked 12.04 from the list in aws
<hatch> but very cool
<hatch> I didn't know about that list
<rick_h_> yea, we put out official ones that always have the same setup (thus always ubuntu user) and usch
<rick_h_> such
<hatch> ok finally got it
<rick_h_> yay
<hatch> now to sauce lab
<rick_h_> Makyo: you're on the databinding card? Can I stick your head on there?
<Makyo> rick_h_, oh, whoops.  Yeah
<rick_h_> cool
<rick_h_> Makyo: is this the last card?
<hatch> rick_h_ the tests pass....
<rick_h_> hatch: they don't run that fast :P
<hatch> it's well past the ones which failed
<hatch> hmm ok well I guess I can trigger another jenkins run and see if it works
<rick_h_> hatch: ugh ok. so you've got a {'platform': 'Windows 7', 'version': '10'}, selenium instance passing on your branch?
<rick_h_> is it somtehing to do with prod vs debug then?
<Makyo> rick_h_, maybe.  There might be a clean-up branch with a few small things, but if needed, we can release the feature flag before then.
<rick_h_> Makyo: k, I'm going to move it to maint then so I can start adding cards in here today/tomorrow for the machine view/inspector stuff if that's cool?
<hatch> hmm maybe it's a prod vs debug thing
<Makyo> rick_h_, Yep!
<rick_h_> Makyo: thanks!
<hatch> trying prod
<hatch> ok prod passes as well
<hatch> rick_h_ https://saucelabs.com/tests/340a9b1951a649a1957f624555cc4254 see 100% IE10 WIn 7
<hatch> I'm out of ideas now
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, so final thing that'll rely on timing :)
<rick_h_> hatch: trigger build, watch when it starts the IE tests and outputs the url to the console Starting unit tests against IE
<rick_h_> hatch: and go to the url on the CI server
<rick_h_> hatch: http://ci.jujugui.com:8888/test/index.html
<hatch> well ok...but why? We already know it fails because you can see in the video that there is the error
 * rick_h_ gets the popcorn to watch it
<rick_h_> hatch: meh, yea I was thinking your's is working but it's not different 
<hatch> I will though, maybe it will give SOME indication
<hatch> heh
<hatch> maybe it's loading a different version of IE or something
 * rick_h_ goes to look at your diff to look for setHTML bits
<hatch> I 'think' the error is coming from the Y.one().append() 
<hatch> but that should be stubbed out
<hatch> and is everywhere else...
<rick_h_> 'should be stubbed out'?
<hatch> yeah, like changed for a stub method
<rick_h_> append shouldn't call setHTML though. Looks like it uses addHTML
<hatch> yeah that makes more sense doesn't it? hah...that's all I had as far as ideas where setHTML comes from
<rick_h_> if (node.nextSibling) { // IE errors if refNode is null
<rick_h_> try to go about that a diff way
<rick_h_> add it to a diff node, not body
<rick_h_> isn't there a container or anything we can use? 
<hatch> well it shouldn't be doing any of that
<hatch> I stubbed out Y.one with a new object with an append() function
<hatch> so it shouldn't be actually 'appending' anything
<hatch> or one()ing for that matter
<rick_h_> hmm, worth a debug then I guess. 
<rick_h_> to trace the call in the test
<rick_h_> why would you stub out Y.one? I don't follow
<hatch> shhh watching movie
<hatch> ;0
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> heh
<hatch> apparently it was a schrodinbug the act of watching it caused it to change....and pass
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> rick_h_ quick hangout I'll explain the Y.one stubbing?
<rick_h_> hatch: k, yea I've got a couple of ?
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpi0qie5fr86lftidmcjfgcg?hl=en
 * hatch remembers to go shut his ec2 instance down
<rick_h_> good call
<hatch> well now the decision....what router to buy
<hatch> is there a 'popular' one these days? lke the ol WRT54g
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: hey, so, docstrings, how do I parse them for like documenting methods and classes in python?
<marcoceppi> i found docutils, but it's all like rst2html
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: hmm http://sphinx-doc.org/ext/autodoc.html ?
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: there's some other javadoc like tools, but usually just use sphinx for docs and use autodoc
<marcoceppi> ah, this looks like it
<rick_h_> honestly, I don't tend to generate just api docs of the code apart from the code
<rick_h_> benji: ^ ?
<rick_h_> have any magic thing you like for that?
<marcoceppi> I just don't want to document twice
<rick_h_> yea
<marcoceppi> once, in code, run make doc, then you're done
<rick_h_> I find the two docs tend to be different. API docs aren't usually useful for users in any way. They need more full sentence type material that's structured by use vs by code module
<rick_h_> and devs are going to be in the code anyway, or at least able to run help(somemodule) in an interpreter
<rick_h_> but yea, check out autodoc and see if that helps. 
<benji> I don't really like structured function/method/class documentation so I don't know much about the options available for Python.  You can't go wrong with sphynx though.
<benji> Here are some API documentatin tools: https://wiki.python.org/moin/DocumentationTools#Automatic_Python_API_documentation_generation_tools
<marcoceppi> benji: rick_h_ thanks
<hatch> benji thanks for making that chrome bug...starred 
<benji> np
<hatch> http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2014/02/11/first-look-at-cockpit-a-web-based-server-management-interface/
 * rick_h_ runs away. Have a good one 
<hatch> cya rick_h_ 
<hatch> hey benji  which tests are you referring to with your current branch?
<benji> hatch: the canvas drop handler tests.  There are some truly contorted tests already (that I'm not touching) but in the course of the last branch I had some nice refactorings and tests that I wanted to capture.
<hatch> ohh ok, so nothing that I've been working on too that's going to cause conflicts?
<benji> I don't think so.
<hatch> cool
<Makyo> jujugui small review/QA: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/127
<rick_h_> Makyo: done, what's the test ease with the ATTR? The fact that you can set it on init?
<Makyo> rick_h_, I can ensure that both the menu is displayed and that the relation  the module believes is being shown in the menu matches the relation that is actually shown in the module.
<hatch> rick_h_ """ Error: the string "makeContainer requires a context in order to track containersto cleanup." was thrown, throw an Error :) """ haha thanks for that part :) 
<rick_h_> hatch: :)
<rick_h_> hmm, no huw. Wonder if it's baby time
<hatch> hmm yeah he is usually in 1.5h ago
<rick_h_> yea
<hatch> maybe we can convince him to do some left panel css work while it's sleeping ;)_
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> so close to being done this refactor!
<hatch> I wrote integration tests for the util class too
<hatch> alleviate our concerns of the unit tests being too unity
#juju-gui 2014-02-14
<frankban> rick_h_: morning and thanks for your review! re bug 1280019 I suspect it affects our package but bac fixed in trunk. Relatedly, I will QA and work on a new quickstart release (1.1.0 I presume) next week. After that, we'll need to update the package in trusty
<_mup_> Bug #1280019: juju-quickstart does not find admin-secret <juju-quickstart:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280019>
<frankban> s/bac fixed/bac fixed it/
<frankban> guihelp: anyone available for the second review of https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/128 ? no QA. thanks!
<rick_h_> frankban: ah ok. I thought it was fixed. I wasn't sure if it was falling into a black hole of < 1.18 
<rick_h_> like the sudo request right now
<rick_h_> if you try to use it on local lxc it says it needs sudo, but because the check for that only kicks in at 1.18 I believe
<frankban> rick_h_: IIRC the admin-secret check does not use version checking, it just looks for the field in the jenv file
<rick_h_> frankban: rgr, ok cool
<frankban> rick_h_: version checking is always suboptimal, but for lxc/sudo it is our only choice
<benji> frankban: still need a review?  If so I can do one.
<frankban> benji: yes I do, thanks! https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/128
<benji> on it
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, it'll be out of the way soon. They're talking 1.18 in 1-2wk
<rick_h_> frankban: did you see the email thread around "Developing and Ubuntu Juju Charm" ?
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, quickstart to be a juju-core recommended package
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, and loves of quickstart <3 out there :)
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah that's great, and that's another reason why we want to check for juju-core changes and update quickstart in the road to trusty. Brad has a card for documenting how to update the trusty package. I'd be curious to know what version of core will be in trusty
<rick_h_> frankban: right now there's a freeze exception to gt 1.18 in
<rick_h_> frankban: the goal is that if HA can get into trusty they'll shoot for it, but it'll be 1.XX
<rick_h_> from my understanding
<frankban> rick_h_: cool. so we'll need another exception to put quickstart 1.1 there. I suppose it just needs another littke branch, a pypi PPA release and then it's ready for 1.18
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, good to know. I'll look into how to file/get the freeze exception bug in then. 
<frankban> rick_h_: great thank you
<rick_h_> hatch: heads up, meeting is running late. Will be waiting on luca
<hatch> ok np i'm gona run and grab a coffee then
<rick_h_> rgr
<frankban> benji: thanks for the review. I am not sure about the splitPath comment: splitPath('/foo/bar') -> Object {basename: "bar", dirname: "/foo"}
<benji> frankban: hmm, maybe I misread the code.  I'll take another look.
<benji> frankban: ah!  I did misread the code.  I had it backwards (I thought the .pop() was a .shift()).
<hatch> back
<frankban> benji: cool
<frankban> uhm, I wrote shipit but the landing lane is full... is Makyo's databinding card actually landed?
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, that landed last night
<frankban> rick_h_: ok
<rick_h_> moved it over
<frankban> thanks
<benji> rick_h_: I'm moving the "Verify etags" card back to ready to code.  If we need to track the issue we need a tracking card instead.
<rick_h_> benji: rgr
<rick_h_> benji: the good news is that I'll mention on the call that should be ready tues/wed next week
<benji> cool
 * frankban lunches
<rick_h_> frankban: so feature freeze is 20th. We've got on our plate to 'release all the things' by then for MWC. So not going to file a bug atm unless we feel we won't be able to do releases next week
<hatch> rick_h_ still no luca eh? :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, he emailed saying they were stuck on a train
<hatch> oh that must suck he has been on that thing for a while
<rick_h_> so we're at the mercy of london transit it appears
<rick_h_> and here I made it early hoping we'd not keep him around late on a friday :)
<hatch> or he is at the bar....lol
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> ugh, 3.6GB download for Win to test IE wheeee
<hatch> from modernie?
<rick_h_> no, I use the msdn stuff
<rick_h_> just give me a windows ISO to load in vbox
<rick_h_> forget this rar file crap
<hatch> ahh right - well that's only the most recent version
<hatch> you can't get IE10 there
<hatch> that was the issue I ran into
<hatch> I have the msdn win 8 but it's the 'full' version so it auto updated IE
<hatch> yay it's a luca
<luca> hatch: hey :)
<hatch> I hear you broke the tube
<rick_h_> hatch: can you qa this in IE10 then? https://github.com/mitechie/juju-gui/tree/fix-ff-tabs
<rick_h_> hatch: while I wait for my download and I'll check in 11
<hatch> yop
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks
<rick_h_> 2.5GB down <1 more to go
<rick_h_> luca: how's a reschedule looking? Ok to go in 13min at the top of the hour?
<luca> rick_h_: yep, that's fine
<rick_h_> luca: cool thanks. hatch ^
<luca> rick_h_: we have a lot to talk about :)
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<rick_h_> if you bring me nested boxes I'm going to leave and become a beach bum :P
 * hatch whispers to luca......bring rick_h_  nested boxes
<luca> hahaha
<luca> no nested boxes
<luca> it hasn't changed that much!
<hatch> rick_h_ so what am I looking for in this branch?
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry, go to a charm details, go to a diff tab
<rick_h_> hatch: then load that url straight and make sure it lines up/looks right
<rick_h_> hatch: see https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277148
<_mup_> Bug #1277148: Charm description pages do not render in the correct place on Firefox <firefox> <juju-gui:Triaged by huwshimi> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277148>
<rick_h_> and http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/precise/liferay-1/#code in FF
<hatch> oh yeah it's all busted
<hatch> ok looking
<hatch> rick_h_ busted in IE
<hatch> doing the FF thing in IE now
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, makes snse. fixed FF but broke IE
<rick_h_> I was wondering whyt he line was there, guess he added it for IE but missed it broke FF
<rick_h_> k, I'll have to get my IE stuff up to really fix it then
<hatch> yeah I tested it in Win 7 IE10
<hatch> because that's what our CI uses
<rick_h_> hatch: k, thanks
<rick_h_> yea, I can get that as well
<hatch> you'll notice a number of things broken in Win 8 IE10/11 which need to be fixed
<rick_h_> ugh, do they have bugs?
<rick_h_> next week is bugfix/release week. 
<rick_h_> jujugui anyone that wants to see what luca has for us in machine view feel free to join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/luca-rick
<hatch> rick_h_ frankban  when I was saying Persistent data store in JS, I was referring to in memory changes. Whenever you change the value in the object it simply creates a diff instead of changing the actual value of it...I wasn't actually talking about storing it in indexdb or the like
<hatch> so similar to how closure does pds
<hatch> ish
<rick_h_> hatch: k, cool. Yea I think we'll need something that's basically changesets to the environment for this
<hatch> yeah that's basically exactly what this does
<rick_h_> hatch: and as frankban notes, eventually we want this to be consistant across users/machines and persistent somehow
<rick_h_> so there's some layers to this we'll iterate on
<hatch> the issue I'm having right now is efficient diff calculation and generation. This time off I'm going to be spending a bunch of time on it. I'll probably see how REACT does their tree diffs
<frankban> hatch, rick_h_: yeah, and that can be tricky. thinking about races, simultaneous changes etc... also, when creating new entities (machines, units...) ISTM we need to pay attention on how we name those (e.g. uncommitted machine 1 can end up being committed machine 42)
<rick_h_> frankban: defintely. 
<rick_h_> frankban: and some of this is going to be based on how things work for another project
 * rick_h_ realizes we're going to have to get used to public/private irc again
<frankban> heh
<hatch> yeah - I am pretty confident that the diff stuff is a solved problem now (pending a bunch of additional work ;) ) but I'm not sure what should track the changes after being submitted....I'm almost thinking the guicharm should
<hatch> if the browser is and the user closes it....well that would suck
<rick_h_> hatch: well, 1.0 it's browser and if it reloads/dies oh well. No harm done to your env. 
<hatch> oh yeah....this is definitely going to be a multi step process hah
<hatch> agile yo!
<rick_h_> wheeee
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> thanks hatch 
<hatch> rick_h_ http://blog.chromium.org/2014/02/compiling-in-background-for-smoother.html
<hatch> I thought the inability to do this was one of the main reasons for Dart
<hatch> ....so confused!
<hazmat> can i get drinks on d'bar ?
 * hazmat looks at screenshot mockups
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> hazmat that's only in the enterprise version....sorry
<hazmat> hatch, hmm.. must be where they kept the ice cream :-)
<hatch> tomorrow, all the blogs say that Juju is coming out with enterprise version....by 'unnamed source'
<hatch> mmmm ice cream
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> oh rick_h_  the drag and drop stuff in lucas design, we will need to resolve the IE ugly element drag bug....somehow
<hatch> we could revert to using the 'oldschool' method for drag and drop but I would rather not
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<hatch> I think it was benji  who implemented that in the first place so maybe he has some input on what the issue was
<hatch> because it works in every browser properly but IE
<rick_h_> wonder how it works in IE11
<hatch> hmm yeah...
<hatch> looking
<rick_h_> if that works better we can jump to there as part of the work
<rick_h_> but we've got some time until then
<benji> I don't remember exactly what the issues were, but they centered on whether or not the drag "ghost" was rendered correctly.
<rick_h_> right, it was what it thought the drag'd item was I think?
<rick_h_> everyone would let the outer container be dragged but IE got hung up on the icon or something?
<hatch> rick_h_ I can't....comingsoon is stuck in a perma-loop on the 'your browser is not supported' screen
<hatch> :/
<rick_h_> hatch: hah, yea that needs updating as well
<hatch> yeah IE only drags the element you click on, not the container (or something along those lines)
<benji> you can set the drag item in code, but some browsers ignore (or partially ignore) the specified object
<hatch> ahh that must have been the bug (in ie)
<rick_h_> man I love this desktop "yep, give windows 2 cores and 8gb of ram."
<rick_h_> "oh, and give win7 the same"
<hatch> haha yeah
<hatch> honestly though, they run 'good enough' with 4 :)
<rick_h_> heh, I don't want to hear windows complaining :P
<hatch> it doesn't, it just crashes
<hatch> lol
<benji> hatch: since you've been thinking about testability maybe you would like to review this guy; https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/129
<hatch> benji on it
<benji> cool, thanks
<hatch> ugh all'yall and your evt!
<hatch> it's e!!!
<hatch> just e!!!
<rick_h_> single letter vars fml
<rick_h_> just because people do it wrong doesn't mean anything :P
<hatch> lol it's a convention!!!
<hatch> wrong + convention = acceptable 
<rick_h_> benji: looks likc conflict. Tests failed. 
<benji> darn
<benji> no "e" is an exception
<rick_h_> exc exception ev or evt event
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> e, ev, evt imho are equally as useless as variable names
<hatch> might as well just go event
<rick_h_> try "git grep evt" and git grep "e"
<benji> rick_h_: yeah, I was arguing that "e" is bad no matter what
<hatch> benji I found a pretty big bug with your code, can you look at it and then I'll continue the review
<benji> hatch: "event" is a reserved word
<hatch> benji in which universe? :P
<benji> hatch: IE :(  (well, it's not technically a reserved word, it is a global variable though)
<hatch> oh for real?
<hatch> sheesh I had no idea
<hatch> that's pretty horrible
<benji> indeed
<benji> I would much rather name them "event" but the anti-shadowing argument wins me over
<rick_h_> hatch: how did you get IE10 without IE11?
<rick_h_> or you used the different image 
<hatch> rick_h_ modern.ie
<rick_h_> yea, ugh
<hatch> yeah....sorry, be prepared for anotehr 3.5GB
<hatch> another even
<rick_h_> I'm 13GB in so far
<hatch> wait, why am I apologizing....blame MS 
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> does IE11 not have an "IE10 mode"?
<hatch> rick_h_ it does but it's wrong
<hatch> it can also simulate older ones, but it does it incorrectly
<hatch> so bad in fact that you might as well not even bother
<rick_h_> :(
<hatch> keep the rar's as well because the vm's from modern.ie only work for 90 days
<benji> 322 test failures
 * benji weaps into his keyboard
<hatch> benji did you see my comment?
<rick_h_> well upgrade is letting me upgrade to ie10 so we'll see
<rick_h_> benji: huh? 
<benji> hatch: about a bug? yes
<hatch> yeah, it probably is the cause of a bunch of those :D
<benji> rick_h_: this is my branch after merging trunk
<rick_h_> benji: heh, lovely
<hatch> testing upgrade charm is so slow
<hatch> real envs and all
<rick_h_> yay! have it working with IE10
<rick_h_> that didn't take all freaking afternoon
<hatch> lol
<hatch> did you need modern.ie?
<hatch> or were you able to downgrade your win 8 ?
<rick_h_> I got win7 up and did a software upgrade that got me from ie8 to ie10
<rick_h_> and this is fubar and the dev tools stink and now I'm grumpy
<rick_h_> it doesn't work in IE currently either. 
<rick_h_> how did this pass qa and land only working in chrome? :(
<hatch> the tabview?
<hatch> it DID work
<rick_h_> yea
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h_> hmm, /me ponders some git bisect time then
<hatch> my guess is it's when we went from tabview to raw
<rick_h_> ok, it worked back when huw landed it originally. Damn, git biset time
<hatch> :) I love bisect
<rick_h_> hatch: Makyo reminder call in 20. grab foods and such
<rick_h_> heh, benji broke it
<Makyo> rick_h_, yep, thanks
<rick_h_> now to figure out *how* :/
<hatch> rick_h_ how to bisect?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, how this branch broke it. Doesn't touch any css/etc
<hatch> ohh
<rick_h_> bisect worked great, 5 steps and found it
<benji> you're welcome
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> my bad benji didn't finish bisecting. I did it. 
<benji> heh
<rick_h_> and this makes a lot more sense, removing bws broke things
<rick_h_> Makyo: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpip6167fvlc1dkookj7dhl0?hl=en
<kadams54> Afternoon, all.
<rick_h_> kadams54: hey, just emailing you. https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpip6167fvlc1dkookj7dhl0?hl=en
<Makyo> jujugui two reviews, two QAs please! https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/130
<rick_h_> benji: your linter hates you :P
<benji> heh
<benji> yeah, fixing that now
<hatch> hey benji did you have a chance to make that fix before I take off?
<benji> hatch: "that fix" being calling bundleImportHelpers.deployBundleFiles instead of localCharmHelpers.deployLocalCharm?  If so, yes.
<hatch> cool and all the tests pass? I'm just wondering because the tests should have failed before :)
<benji> hatch: yep, they pass aand they did fail once I merged in the most recent trunk
<hatch> ohh ok cool so I can review/qa again?
<benji> hatch: yep (I do have an insane lint message to fix though; it is complaining about something that isn't so)
<rick_h_> the linter never lies!
<hatch> ohh ok np, well if I end up taking off before it's all done then I'll do it this weeked
<hatch> I -should- have 3g 
<rick_h_> Makyo: looking
<rick_h_> jujugui anyone have fresh eyeballs to offer?
<Makyo> rick_h_, sure
<rick_h_> Makyo: sec, hangout invite on the way
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjm3ct4isbg6a8f8ff60f1o?hl=en Makyo 
<rick_h_> Makyo: if I turn off the animation rule in the css, the transition: left... it works and lines up fine :/
<rick_h_> so something in what my branch did, and the transition interacting 
<rick_h_> Makyo: I'm giving up and EOD'ing. Commenting out one line fixes it and it's just an animation so I don't think it's anything to do with the changes in that branch directly since none of that code touched it. 
<rick_h_> Makyo: if you get a sec can you check out https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/131 and review/verify that works please?
<Makyo> rick_h_, yeah, i've not been able to pin it down.  Will do.
<rick_h_> Makyo: yea, I can't help but think I'm missing something but this is release blocker so rather 'fix' and see but it's hidden
<Makyo> rick_h_, Yeah.  Will keep poking.
<rick_h_> appreciate it
<Makyo> rick_h_, +1, qa good in FF.  Spinning up IE VM.
<Makyo> rick_h_, looks good. Will :shipit: for you if I don't hear back by my EOD
<rick_h_> Makyo: appreciate it. I reran the tests and passed on second run so should be good
<Makyo> rick_h_, Okay, cool.
<Makyo> My IE10 machine was incredibly out of date, sorry for the delay
<Makyo> Plus side: new yubikey arrived \o/
<rick_h_> woot
<rick_h_> <3 my nano
<Makyo> I got one of the NEOs to replace the gimped one I got at UDS, which has never worked with lastpass.
#juju-gui 2014-02-16
<hatch> jujugui ping, anyone around?
<hazmat> hatch, pong
<hatch> hey hazmat I'm just doing some weekend hacking and can't for the life of me remember the command to build the gui from within the deployed charm
<hazmat> hatch, define deployed charm and build gui?
<hazmat> hatch, the gui charm has config options for source
<hatch> gui charm is deployed to ec2 and I want to modify a file then re-make it on prod
<hatch> yeah, I don't want to pull down a whole new branch or push up a whole new thing if I can help it
<hatch> thing being gui source
<hazmat> hatch, not sure that's an option you'd have to hack under the hood for that.. http://manage.jujucharms.com/~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui/config
<hatch> yeah I do, I remember there was a fairly 'simple' hack but I  can't remember heh
<hatch> oh well
 * hazmat pulls latest charm
<hatch> I'm on ~2g right now so uploading/downloading is painful haha
<hatch> make that - anything- is painful :D
<rick_h_> hatch: howdy
<hatch> ahoy!
<rick_h_> hatch: you have a branch of the charm right?
<hatch> rick_h_ I have been trying to not pull it down
<hazmat> hatch, modifying /var/lig/juju-gui and then make and maybe restart guiserver should do it i think
<hatch> it would probably take a day at this speed
<hazmat> hatch, you on the slopes?
<hatch> hazmat was going to but decided to go to the lake instead
<rick_h_> hatch: just commit and push that change to a branch
<rick_h_> hatch: then update teh juju-gui-source to that hash.
<rick_h_> errr that branch
<rick_h_> hatch: it'll take a few min but then it'll rebuild from that branch
<rick_h_> hatch: and it'll do it on ec2 so not an issue
<hatch> rick_h_ seems like kind of a round-a-bout way no? should I not be able to just edit the code on the charm and `make something` to have it re build?
<rick_h_> you only have to get up the git push
<rick_h_> hatch: well ootb it's using a unzip'd dir and not a real env
<hazmat> if its on remote
<hatch> rick_h_ ohhh right
<rick_h_> hatch: so things like dev deps and such might not be there yet
<rick_h_> hatch: so it's a few steps, I think the git branch thing is the cheapest way atm. 
<hatch> ok I guess I'll have to do it the normal way
<hatch> yeah
<rick_h_> hatch: you can configure it to use uncompressed files and such
<hatch> yeah, I need to edit too many things
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: and then you should be able to fine those files and edit them, but then it's a non-prod env
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> need prod
<hatch> unfortunately
<hatch> oh wells
<rick_h_> then yea, make a branch and let the ec2 machine do the fetch/build
<hatch> new slack task! make target in the charm to build from local source ;)
<hatch> hazmat good work on the Digital Ocean plugin :) 
<hatch> I can't wait to give it a try
<hatch> hopping back offline, thanks for the help
#juju-gui 2015-02-09
<hatch> lazyPower: hey what software do you use for your blog now?
<lazyPower> hatch: pellican
<hatch> ahh I thought you'd might use Hugo
<lazyPower> hugo was in an inconsistent state when i evaluated it
<lazyPower> it was a toss up between jekyll and pelican. i opted into python
<hatch> ahh gotcha
<hatch> I added a few new features to the ghost blog this weekend 
<lazyPower> I saw ;)
<hatch> (I saw your comment on an issue thx)
 * lazyPower thumbs up
<lazyPower> you're on the right track
<lazyPower> you care about concerns. I'm +1 for that * 100000000
<lazyPower> encapsulation = key to a rich experience
<hatch> thanks - the big issue now is how to properly add ssl support 
<lazyPower> thats the responsibility of the front-end
<lazyPower> nginx, haproxy, etc.
<lazyPower> and looking over the existing relations - it seems like its a candidate for a new relationship so you can encapsulate teh ssl certificate in the middleware (ghost) - and pass it off over the wire to the web head when it creates teh vhost
<lazyPower> but that may not be the propper approach. I haven't given it much more thought than the 5 minutes i spent reading issues. 
<hatch> I wish we had a promoted nginx charm
<hatch> so I could do haproxy > nginx > ghost
<hatch> and call it a day :)
<lazyPower> you dont really gain much by putting haproxy in front of nginx imho
<lazyPower> nginx as a scale out LB webhead is phenomenal in terms of performance
<hatch> well nginx should probably be a subordinate
<hatch> is it?
<lazyPower> there's use cases for both
<lazyPower> yep
<hatch> oh interesting
<lazyPower> i ran a pure nginx shop @ level
<lazyPower> it was the lowest maintenance webheads i had
<hatch> so you're the guy to write the nginx charm then? :P
<lazyPower> http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/load_balancing.html
<lazyPower> hatch: well, let me frame the context here
<hatch> I figured this out http://fromanegg.com/post/105250564587/how-to-rewrite-and-redirect-with-haproxy
<lazyPower> i have a broken rails charm, dns charm to be completed, kubernetes work to catch up on, docker charm to add features to, and documentation all around to update
<hatch> so that I can use the existing haproxy charm
<lazyPower> yeah, i did enjoy that read and you're on teh right path there
<hatch> oh so you have lots of free time :P
<lazyPower> something like that :)
<hatch> I'm not sure that haproxy can do ssl with 1.4
<hatch> something I'll have to look into this week
<lazyPower> i think / feel at this point - you're comign to a cross roads where it makes sense to develop what you want vs jack hammering haproxy
<lazyPower> take the existing nginx / apache charms - convert to a sub, and implement the relationship you want/need - propose @ the list for discussion and if they dont like the implementation - PR's are welcome
<lazyPower> you win by getting what you want, store wins by getting another implementation of a webhead
 * lazyPower afk's to head to the dentist
<hatch> looks like haproxy requires 1.5
<hatch> enjoy :)
<hatch> - for ssl that is
<hatch> uiteam I need one more review for my guicharm branch (small) https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/charms/trusty/juju-gui/add-uuid-configjs/+merge/248826
<hatch> don't everyone jump at once :P
<sebas5384> rick_h_: ping
<rick_h_> sebas5384: pong
<sebas5384> rick_h_: hey! I'm at the event, and tomorrow I'm gonna present using the online demo of juju gui
<rick_h_> sebas5384: cool a new release was cut with bug fixes
<sebas5384> rick_h_: I sow the bugs are still there 
<rick_h_> sebas5384: so let me know if you need anything 
<rick_h_> huh?
<sebas5384> great!!
<rick_h_> hatch: ^
<rick_h_> sebas5384: try upgrading
 * hatch perks up
<sebas5384> take a look
<sebas5384> demo.jujucharms.com
<hatch> demo.jujucharms.com was not updated
<rick_h_> sebas5384: oh right, it's not installed there yet
<hatch> the real release was
<rick_h_> sebas5384: that'll be Tues unfortunately
<sebas5384> hmmm
<rick_h_> sebas5384: but hte gui charm is updated
<rick_h_> so deploy it somewhere and it'll be good
<hatch> sebas5384: can you deploy the real charm to an env?
<hatch> even local?
<hatch> sebas5384: a workaround is to not drag from the charmbrowser
<sebas5384> yeah i'm gonna do it locally
<hatch> but instead click it then 'add to canvas'
<hatch> if you must use demo.jc
<sebas5384> hatch: demo.jc ?
<hatch> demo.jc.c
<hatch> demo.(j)uju(c)harms.(c)om
<hatch>  :)
<sebas5384> sorry don't know what that is
<hatch> abreviation fail
<sebas5384> hahahhaa
<hatch> lol
<sebas5384> ok got it
<hatch> lemme know if you run into any other issues
<hatch> rick_h_: is supposed to be swapping today :P
<sebas5384> i'm have to leave now but I'll be back and install it to see whats happen
<sebas5384> later :D
<rick_h_> hatch: swapping today?
<hatch> frankban: so I'm merging in my branch into the develop-trunk branch now - I complete the merge but I now need to write a comment. SHould I just copy the first msg from the PR?
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah, didn't you say you were swapping today
<hatch> ?
<rick_h_> hatch: oh yea, leaving now :)
<hatch> :) cya
<frankban> hatch: yes
<hatch> thx
<hatch> Makyo: I just merged in the branch that was in pending - you may want to pull guicharm
<Makyo> hatch, will do, thanks
<lazyPower> hatch: does juju-gui have documentation online somewhere?
<hatch> lazyPower: user docs?
<lazyPower> si
<hatch> negative
<hatch> there is a guide on how to use it when you first boot it up though
<lazyPower> ಠ_ಠ 
<hatch> there is also the charm details
<lazyPower> well thats better than nothing - can i get a link?
<hatch> but that's it
<hatch> lazyPower: to see it you can go here https://demo.jujucharms.com/ and then click "More" then click "Tutorial"
<hatch> it's pretty basic 
<lazyPower> oh
<lazyPower> i asked about the wrong product
 * lazyPower facepalms
<lazyPower> i meant quickstart, sorry
<hatch> lol
 * lazyPower hangs his head in shame
<hatch> not really beyond the help once it's installed
<hatch> mbruzek was working on some I think
<hatch> lazyPower: I'd love to see some of those docs on docs.jujucharms.com
<lazyPower> hatch: your dead to me
<hatch> lol
<hatch> lazyPower: bug mbruzek I am pretty sure he said he was working on the documentation last week
<lazyPower> well this exists
<lazyPower> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/juju-quickstart
<lazyPower> its rather sparse, but it helps
<lazyPower> hatch: if i write the base docs, you guys gonna carry it to the finish line and keep it up to date?
<hatch> best bet is to fire an email with your plans to the mailing list 
<lazyPower> I can probably churn them out today while i'm digging my hands deep into kubernetes docs
<lazyPower> hatch: you mean https://github.com/juju/docs/issues/261 doesn't cover it sufficiently?
<hatch> lazyPower: assuming the appropriate parties see that bug :) 
<hatch> lazyPower: when adding features to my ghost charm - is it better to queue up a bunch of changes then push up for promulgation review to reduce noise in the queue? Or does mutliple updates not really matter as long as you only do a single review sometime in the future
<lazyPower> hatch: i'm a fan of small changes that are dependency linked
<lazyPower> but thats personal preference. it makes the review go much faster as concerns are isolated and I know that i'm making an isolated change
<lazyPower> it took me a while to grokk launchpad and how it does that - but stub quickly educated me in that realm
<hatch> so if I pushed 3 updates, would there be three items in the queue or would it get consolidated into one?
<lazyPower> it would be 3 items
<hatch> and you don't mind the noise
<hatch> I suppose it does make the reviews faster
<hatch> but more frequent
<lazyPower> yeah, i dont mind the noise. if you have dependency linked changes - it may cause failures in CI if they are dependent on teh functionality landing - so ymmv 
<hatch> gotcha - I'll stop queuing them up in GH :)
 * mbruzek returns from lunch.  
 * mbruzek reads scroll back to see what bus he was thrown under.
<hatch> just a school bus
<mbruzek> hatch: I I was working on a bundle's documentation when I asked about the quickstart stuff.
<hatch> nothing too bug
<hatch> big
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> well then!
<mbruzek> Hey hatch. I hosted a Ubuntu Global Jam for Minnesota and we found a few bugs over the weekend on jujucharms.com.  I could not remember where to create the bug so I just did it on launchpad.  
<mbruzek> Since getting to work today lazyPower has set me straight that you would like those bugs in github
<mbruzek> Do I need to copy them over or do you see the two that I created this weekend about "no author"
<hatch> no problem - I pointed them out to the peeps in standup this morning
<hatch> thanks for those
<lazyPower> hatch: wait until you get the bill ;)
<mbruzek> I suspect those could be the way the charm was pushed, to the repository.  If you need something done from a charmer side ... please ping lazyPower
<hatch> uhh yeah...sent those to invoices@dev.null 
<hatch> :P
<hatch> haha
<lazyPower> hatch: funny, i have dev.null aliased to fromanegg.com
<lazyPower> \o/
<hatch> lol
<hatch> haha
<hatch> so that's why I'm getting all this spam
 * lazyPower whistles
<hatch> ermahgerd so much documentation kadams54-away 
<hatch> :)
<hatch> kadams54-away: review done
<lazyPower> hatch: just shot the email @ the list. feel free to reign fire down upon my plans
<hatch> lazyPower: email looks good to me
<hatch> :)
<kadams54> hatch: thanks for the docs review. Yeah, there's still undocumented stuff… and I really should update to use doctests… and then there's API docs to generate… *sigh*
<hatch> haha - docs are hard work for sure
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-02-10
<lazyPower> rick_h_: do you have 2 minutes for me?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: sure thing
<lazyPower> i just got a mail from castro about the big data topic page, our second listed bundle 404's, but the repository exists in lp
<lazyPower> https://jujucharms.com/big-data - the high performance view details link
<rick_h_> lazyPower: looking
<lazyPower> any insight? i'll file a bug @ github - but it makes no sense to me
<rick_h_> lazyPower: is that https://jujucharms.com/high-performance-batch-processing/4 ?
<lazyPower> thats the one
<lazyPower> its ina  different namespace hwoever
<rick_h_> lazyPower: looking to see the diff in the charmers one that shows up vs the other one with the bigdata-charmers
<lazyPower> you know rick_h_, if i remember correctly - we are warehousing teh bundles in both places - but only /~charmers/bundle link is the store link (otherwise its marked as development focus in launchpad)
<lazyPower> i'm wondering if there's a collision going on here, or something similar
<lazyPower> but i bug reported it so we can track progress https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues/44
<rick_h_> lazyPower: yea looking 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: can you check out and see why ^ would 404? It looks like it should load via the api here: https://api.jujucharms.com/v4/~bigdata-charmers/bundle/high-performance-batch-processing-6/meta/any?include=bundle-metadata
<rick_h_> jcsackett: wondering if the -charmers is causing us to not just remove dupes, but 404 the details 
<jcsackett> rick_h_: looking.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: I'm going to be this is because the team name ends in -charmers and we've got a temp hack in to remove dupe entries 
<rick_h_> lazyPower: so it's 404'ing this one so that the promulgated one is the one that shows/is used
<rick_h_> lazyPower: jcsackett can confirm if that's the reason for the 404 and get back to you
<rick_h_> lazyPower: we're working on a back end model change to remove the dupes properly, but it'll take some time this month for that to complete and get rolled out
<lazyPower> thanks rick_h_, i appreciate you taking a look
<lazyPower> yeah, murphy's law + time = current state of things
<lazyPower> totally understood
<rick_h_> lazyPower: so my 'answer' right now is to update that page to point to the promulgated bundle which should be the best source anyway
<lazyPower> ok, thats not something I can do right?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: we're working on a release today and can update that url if you can confirm it's ok to do so
<rick_h_> lazyPower: no, we have to adjust the url in the template file but it's a one line change jcsackett can get in before release today
<lazyPower> i +1 that notion. having a bundle listed vs a 404 is a 100% better experience.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: follow ^ ?
<lazyPower> if we need to do anything charmer side to update, i'll make that happen
<rick_h_> lazyPower: right, so the thing you all can do is update the ~charmers version with the latest code form the other team
<rick_h_> it looks a bit behind using r4 of the charm vs r7
<rick_h_> jcsackett: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bigdata-charmers/charms/bundles/high-performance-batch-processing/bundle/view/head:/bundles.yaml and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/bundles/high-performance-batch-processing/bundle/view/head:/bundles.yaml
<jcsackett> rick_h_: the promulgated version should just be the bundle absent the /u/..../ stuff, right?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: correct
<jcsackett> b/c that's *also* 404.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: https://jujucharms.com/high-peformance-batch-processing/
<rick_h_> jcsackett: https://jujucharms.com/high-performance-batch-processing/4
<rick_h_> jcsackett: https://jujucharms.com/high-performance-batch-processing/
<jcsackett> those are 404s for me.
<rick_h_> https://jujucharms.com/high-performance-batch-processing/ is a 404?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: also, we only filter out the *-charmers stuff on search results--we don't *not* display them.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: that's what I wanted to verify
<rick_h_> jcsackett: since it shows up in the api I was wondering why it would 404
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so we might need to runa local storefront and debug the page load through the api
<jcsackett> rick_h_: no need.
<jcsackett> the answer is far simpler.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: hah
<jcsackett> the link on big-data is to high-peformance-..., not high-performance-...
<jcsackett> that 'r' is pretty important.
<jcsackett> i'll go ship a trivial.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ty kindly
<jcsackett> lazyPower: ^
<rick_h_> lazyPower: typo ftw
<jcsackett> simple fix, we'll have it up soon. :)
<rick_h_> well FML
<lazyPower> \o/
<lazyPower> i like simple fixes
<hatch> frankban_: so the uuid endpoint, will it be required for the juju-core endpoint as well or just the wss requests?
<frankban_> hatch: juju-core endpoint? oh, you mean the HTTP proxy?
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> ^/juju-core/(.*)
<frankban_> hatch: not sure, let me check
<hatch> that's for the icons right?
<hatch> thanks
<frankban_> hatch: that's both for the icons and for uploading local charms IIRC
<hatch> ahh
<hatch> so then it does make sense that it should require it...in some capacity at least
<frankban_> hatch: I confirm they also use the new endpoint: https://github.com/juju/juju/blob/master/apiserver/apiserver.go#L323
<hatch> frankban_: alright thanks!
<frankban_> hatch: IIRC the ProxyHandler should already redirect everything under /juju-core
<frankban_> hatch: so this is actually also a change to be made in the GUI later
<hatch> frankban_: correct, it's looking like it simply redirects what's been sent to it
<hatch> frankban_: with a deployed juju-gui charm, what's the best way to modify the live source/pdb etc
<hatch> for the guiserver that is
<frankban_> hatch: hangout?
<hatch> frankban_: sure, joining standup
<Makyo> uiteam looking for reviews on the charm update to support v4 bundles: https://code.launchpad.net/~makyo/charms/trusty/juju-gui/guiserver-v4bundle/+merge/249236
<hatch> woah nodejitsu was bought by godaddy
<jrwren> what is nodejitsu?
<jrwren> oh. hosting.
<hatch> kind of like heroku for node
<hatch> sortof
<jrwren> godaddy is evil, so sounds like a new nodejitsu work alike is needed.
<jrwren> doesn't node work on heroku?
<hatch> if you get a node gear
<hatch> or whatever they call their vm's
<hatch> heh
<jrwren> buildpack
<hatch> that's it
<hatch> a while ago nodejitsu was far superior
<hatch> not sure anymore
<hatch> it's been probably 2 years since I looked heh
<hatch> I can't imagine their new overlords will be very good for the company
<hatch> any company that supports a closed internet can shoveit
<hatch> I have this simple sublime plugin that marks new/changed lines when working with git - I do not have this functionality with bzr and I miss it!
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-02-11
<jcastro> hey rick_h_
<rick_h_> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> check out the revisions sidebar: https://jujucharms.com/mariadb/trusty/2
<rick_h_> umm, yummy
<rick_h_> jcastro: it's what LP/bzr thinks http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/trusty/mariadb/trunk/files
<rick_h_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/trusty/mariadb/trunk/revision/20?start_revid=20
<rick_h_> not much we can do with it, not sure how this was worked on/committed
<jcastro> rick_h_, out of curiosity, what's the time to update stats on jujucharms.com, like, after I do a deploy how long should it take for the deploys number to +1 on the live site?
<rick_h_> jcastro: they're pulled from charmworld so normal 15-45min 
<hatch> rick_h_: jcastro actually the stats cron only runs every 8 hours according to urulama 
<hatch> I thought it was a bug recently :)
<jcastro> ack
<urulama> jcastro: currently every 8h, yes, but we're working on proper implementation which should land by end of February
<urulama> jcastro: if you need the update to happen more frequently, let us know
 * jcastro nods
<huwshimi> Morning
<jw4> huwshimi: o/
#juju-gui 2015-02-12
<redir> anyone seen this; http://www.visualops.io/
<redir> looks like juju-gui to me
<redir> ish
<hatch> redir: hey :)
<hatch> redir: I have seen it before - it seems to be more around container deployment than environment orchestration 
<redir> I see
<redir> make me think of yousguyd
<redir> yousguys even
<hatch> :)
<hatch> how are things going?
<hatch> been a while
<redir> good
<redir> yup
<redir> you?
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-02-15
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2016-02-16
<perrito666> hey, anyone from the gui team around?
<huwshimi> perrito666: Hey, what's up?
<perrito666> nevermind :D I just discovered I need to email uros
<perrito666> :) tx
<huwshimi> No problems :)
#juju-gui 2016-02-17
<cory_fu> Hey, question about charm2 upload and bundles for the uiteam.  I've been told that `charm2 upload` should just work with bundles, but I get a message about about it being unable to open metadata.yaml, which obviously the bundle doesn't have
<cory_fu> Is this the correct command form?  charm2 upload ~bigdata-dev/bundles/apache-core-batch-processing
<rick_h_> cory_fu: shouldn't need the /bundles part of the url
<bac> cory_fu: you need to give it a path
<rick_h_> ?
<bac> cory_fu: so if you're in the bundle, use a . after the upload command
<bac> cory_fu: but i've never used upload with a bundle, just charms
<cory_fu> bac: How does it know where to upload it into the store?
<cory_fu> Also, `charm2 upload --help` says to use `charm upload ~bob/bundle/django`
<bac> cory_fu: the help says that the directory of where the bundle lives is optional and the final argument is the charmstore namespace
<cory_fu> Hrm.  Using that form (bundle, singular) says it can't find my local path.  I think I need to use "bundle" locally as well
<cory_fu> Ah, I see
<bac> cory_fu: so if you don't give a local path it assumes it is in your JUJU_REPOSITORY directory
<cory_fu> Perfect.  That worked.  Thanks!
<rick_h_> cory_fu: so try charm2 upload . cs:~bigdata-dev/apache-core-batch-processing
<bac> cory_fu: that is why when uploading charms i always have my cwd to be the directory and use .
<rick_h_> cory_fu: ok coolio
<rick_h_> cory_fu: did you need the /bundle in the url or did you drop that?
<bac> cory_fu: yeah, could you paste the command that worked?
<cory_fu> I will also update my local path convention to use "bundle" instead of "bundles" so that it matches the command's expectations
<cory_fu> Yes, I did
<cory_fu> charm2 upload . ~bigdata-dev/bundle/apache-core-batch-processing
<rick_h_> hmm, :( that the bundle was there
<cory_fu> Leaving it out complains about metadata.yaml, so it must be assuming it's a charm
<rick_h_> gotcha, yea that's :(
<rick_h_> we'll have to work on that
<bac> cory_fu: i also like to use the 'cs:' prefix so it is obvious.  also it prevents ~ expansion if your local username is the same.
<bac> but clearly not a problem with your example
<cory_fu> bac: Good advice.  Seems like it'd be good to update the --help examples to use cs:
<bac> cory_fu: i thought i had.
<rick_h_> cory_fu: it is, but in trunk and not in the release
<bac> ah
<rick_h_> bac: you did, but we've not released a new charm2 lately
<bac> we should do that.  :)
<rick_h_> +1, hoping that we get that worked out and updated. the /bundle should be skipable as well.
 * rick_h_ files a bug
<cory_fu> Are we going to get a new release of the GUI soon with the title updates to jujusvg?
<rick_h_> cory_fu: soon, the title updates are in bjt needs a charmstore release
<cory_fu> Also, the X and Y values for placement... Are those for the top-left corner?  I notice that the circles for subordinates are smaller than normal services, so it makes calculating the placement a bit harder.
<hatch> cory_fu: don't calculate the placement, do it in the GUI then export the bundle
<hatch> much easier
<hatch> and less error prone for typos :)
<cory_fu> hatch: Any support for grid-snapping in the GUI?
<hatch> nope
<cory_fu> Would be nice to have.  :)
<hatch> yeah it's been on the roadmap for 3 years
<hatch> but to much else to do :)
<hatch> but honestly building bundles in the gui and then exporting it saves so much time than trying to write it by hand
<hatch> even if to just get it close
#juju-gui 2016-02-19
<arosales> hello, is there a version of the juju-gui that I could try that works with juju 2.0 alpha2?
 * arosales tried deploying cs:~yellow/trusty/juju-gui but that also looks like it hangs on log in
<hatch> arosales: only with a custom juju-core branch 
 * arosales completely fine with custom branches :-)
<hatch> the tip of the GUI supports about 50% of the functionality but the charm hasn't yet been updated to work with 2.0
<arosales> hatch: ok so suggestion at this point is to back up to alpha1 or 1.25?
<arosales> this is for a demo on stage at IBM interconnect next week, so I don't want it to blow up but using 2.0 would be nice
<hatch> arosales: yes unfortunately the core api was only finalized earlier this week
<hatch> yeah don't use 2.0 for that :)
<arosales> understood, and I know you guys are working hard on that
<arosales> 1.25 is dead to me
<arosales> :-)
<hatch> 2.0.3 version of the gui on 1.25 is quite stable - no one has had any complaints there _yet_ :D
 * arosales slouches shoulders and installs 1.25
<arosales> thanks hatch 
<hatch> :) sorry arosales check back this time next week, we should have a beta gui 2.1.0 for you
<arosales> hatch: no worries at all :-)
<arosales> appreciate the replies here
<hatch> no problem
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/732498/juju-local-charm-deploy-using-juju-gui-problem
<jcastro> fresh bounty on this one!
<hatch> jcastro: I already answered him
<hatch> oh woops I didn't add the link :)
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/issues/1349
<jcastro> give me a good answer so it's documented to help the next person
<hatch> I'll add the comment to the issue
<hatch> er
<hatch> question
<hatch> I don't have an 'answer'
<hatch> jcastro: there :) answered
<hatch> jcastro: sorry we're just too busy trying to get 2.0 support to spend time investigating this issue atm 
<jcastro> no worries
